# inversion method



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 27, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so9ExluN8TM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

i know its a thread on it but i wanted to give this video its own thread to be seen more. there is a slight difference from the other thread. you massage hot oil in scalp for one minute and pin it up and hang for four minutes instead of massaging for the whole four minutes


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2013)

Hmmm interesting...

I'm going to try this since I already do inversion. Hey what's that pink nozzle thing called? I've seen it mentioned here b4 but can't remember what thread.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BonBon (Sep 28, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

Is the inversion working for you growth wise?


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 28, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hmmm interesting...
> 
> I'm going to try this since I already do inversion. Hey what's that pink nozzle thing called? I've seen it mentioned here b4 but can't remember what thread.
> 
> ...



You can find it in some BSS or buy online at www.rootsonly.com

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bellebebe (Sep 28, 2013)

It worked for my sister. caribeandiva


----------



## abioni (Sep 28, 2013)

Would someone please explain why it works?


----------



## abioni (Sep 28, 2013)

Found something similar http://www.amazon.com/CombaColor-Quick-Color-Applicator-Color/dp/B00068AZ88/ref=pd_sim_bt_1.




HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hmmm interesting...
> 
> I'm going to try this since I already do inversion. Hey what's that pink nozzle thing called? I've seen it mentioned here b4 but can't remember what thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2013)

Sumra said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Is the inversion working for you growth wise?



I think it's helping but I wish I did it everyday.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Sep 28, 2013)

I do it and i think it helps. I just wish I would remember to do it more often. I do 4 minutes no oil (makes me shed), no massaging (makes me dizzy while in inversion pose). I am a slow grower, and this gives me average growth.  I have used tons of topical growth sods and this gives me the best results and no increase shedding.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 28, 2013)

bellebebe said:


> It worked for my sister. caribeandiva



 my 7 day results are attached.

did it work for you? bellebebe


----------



## bellebebe (Sep 28, 2013)

caribeandiva said:


> my 7 day results are attached.
> 
> did it work for you? bellebebe



Haven't done it yet. I'm starting tomorrow (Sunday) so it will be easier for me to track. So, next Sunday will be my final day


----------



## Leesh (Sep 28, 2013)

Does anyone have the scientifics on why this would work?

I can assume gravity, but Im sure its more to it.

Anyone?!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 28, 2013)

Must be increased bloid flow/circulation to the scalp.  Shocks system to increase growth.


----------



## Leesh (Sep 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Must be increased bloid flow/circulation to the scalp.  Shocks system to increase growth.



Aahhhh...Ok. Makes sense.

Thank you.

ETA: So Im assuming the oil is jus laying a sleek ground for massaging purposes.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Must be increased bloid flow/circulation to the scalp.  Shocks system to increase growth.



Pretty much.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 28, 2013)

there was a long thread on this topic here some months ago.


----------



## Leesh (Sep 28, 2013)

^^^ Its a shame...I rarely come over to this side nowadays. Im jus hearing of this.

Its always somethin new and improved jumpin off ova here. I jus wonder, who comes up with this stuff.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 28, 2013)

abioni said:


> Would someone please explain why it works?



it brings blood to your scalp thus circulating it so promoting growth


----------



## Guinan (Sep 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to start doing this again but REALLY document the growth. I'm scheduled to flat iron my hair next week, so I'll take a pic & then take another pic the following week. 

If I'm not mistaken your suppose to see results within a week.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 28, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I think I'm going to start doing this again but REALLY document the growth. I'm scheduled to flat iron my hair next week, so I'll take a pic & then take another pic the following week.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken your suppose to see results within a week.



i'm going to do it starting Wednesday a week before i relax if i can remember lol


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Sep 28, 2013)

I've done this and got no growth. My hair still grew .5" a month, which is average for me. I was going to do this twice a day instead of once and see if I get results from that.


----------



## Leesh (Sep 28, 2013)

Rosemary speeds circulation...

This is exactly why I had to stop using it. It caused my migraines (Which is circulation issue) to be much worse...Even if its a menial amount within another product, it still caused my head to bang.

Which to me was proof positive it works.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm excited to try this with warm/hot oil. That's what I've not done yet. So we shall see. I'm going to measure my hair tonight so I have a reference. Does anyone know if you can warm up oil with sulphur or ayurvedics in it? The only oils I have are NJoy and KeraVada.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 28, 2013)

Ladies, remember to only do this method one week a month otherwise your body gets used to it and your growth rate slows down.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 28, 2013)

caribeandiva said:


> Ladies, remember to only do this method one week a month otherwise your body gets used to it and your growth rate slows down.



yeah i heard


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 2, 2013)

I realize I don't like doing extra stuff. I started off with warm grape seed and was able to do two sections out of the four before running out and I went to stick it back in the water and I just said forget, applied to oil to the hair room temp and laid on the bed on my back head down, I admit I was scared it would feel awkward like I'm about to pass out but I'm fine. I'm not heating it up again just massaging for a couple seconds and that's it and turn upside down, I don't have time for all that other stuff, even though I do lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 2, 2013)

I been doing it and I swear I'm seeing some growth. I'm horrible with pictures but will TRY and take a starting pic.

All I do is sit at the edge of the sofa and put my head between my knees as far as I can comfortably go. Massage.

I do not do this every day but every 2 days for a few day longer than a week (havent decided how long). I'm hoping this will give me more steady growth than a sudden 1" or whatever my head decides to shoot out in one week.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 3, 2013)

day 2 of inversion. i applied a quarter size to whole scalp for a minute (not hot)  and invert for four min, i admit the massage felt good, i hope this works or will feel stupid doing this. it does seem like i feel tingling or something on my scalp but im a hypochondriac lol


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 3, 2013)

I want to do this 1 week each month consistently.
I'll restart tonight.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 3, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I want to do this 1 week each month consistently.
> I'll restart tonight.



yeah me too if i good great results


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 3, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I want to do this 1 week each month consistently.
> I'll restart tonight.



that would be tons of new growth or relaxing early


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 3, 2013)

Lilmama1011 The game plan os for me to start cowashing daily again (fingers crossed my hair agrees).


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 3, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Lilmama1011 The game plan os for me to start cowashing daily again (fingers crossed my hair agrees).



i always wanted to do it but scared its too much manipulation and would lose lots of hair. but in the winter i may wash once a week with a moisturizing poo and the fourth day cowash idk... yaya24


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 3, 2013)

Lilmama1011- I am in the same boat (kind of scared) but back in my relaxed days I would cowash daily (b/c of working out) and my hair flourished.

I am going to keep a close eye on how my hair reacts. So far, so good. I just switched to trying daily cowashing on Monday.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 3, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Lilmama1011- I am in the same boat (kind of scared) but back in my relaxed days I would cowash daily (b/c of working out) and my hair flourished.
> 
> I am going to keep a close eye on how my hair reacts. So far, so good. I just switched to trying daily cowashing on Monday.



what would you do to your hair after daily cowashing when you were relaxed? yaya24


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 3, 2013)

Started inversion again last night. I warmed up the oil and massaged for a few minutes and then hung my head upside down but not sure for how long since I didn't time it. I'm going to try to do this consistently for the next week but it will be hard to see how it's affecting my hair growth because my hair is braided and I plan on leaving these braids in until the end of the month.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 3, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Started inversion again last night. I warmed up the oil and massaged for a few minutes and then hung my head upside down but not sure for how long since I didn't time it. I'm going to try to do this consistently for the next week but it will be hard to see how it's affecting my hair growth because my hair is braided and I plan on leaving these braids in until the end of the month.



then our week will both end on Wednesday,  i can't wait to see my results


----------



## LuciaAbigail (Oct 3, 2013)

I've decided I'm going to do this once a day for the first seven days of each month. I'll do that until Dec 31st.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 3, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> then our week will both end on Wednesday, i can't wait to see my results


 
Ok help me stay on track!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 3, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Ok help me stay on track!



ok i will try i will mention you everytime i do it,as long as your on here everyday. i almost forgot today even though its relatively still early here,if you do it before me mention me, i check in everyday


----------



## Rnjones (Oct 3, 2013)

Gonna try this out once I take my crochet braids out

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 3, 2013)

I tried it. Day 1 for me. Massaged my scalp with Shea peppermint oil mix. Laid on the bed on my back. Head hung off the edge. 5 minutes.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 3, 2013)

This is definitely trending across the web. I even listed it as an Oct Hair Goal within my monthly goals blog post. I'm on the fence about doing it but might give it a try for the heck of it.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 4, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> what would you do to your hair after daily cowashing when you were relaxed? @ yaya24


 
Lilmama1011- I would just apply leave ins moisturise, airdry in a low loose ponytail.. seal then in it up or bun- exactly what i'm doing now texlaxed.

This week (and for the rest of the year really) I will be cowashing at night, airdrying & bunning.

at least 4xs a week. Shampoo on Sunday.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 4, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> ok i will try i will mention you everytime i do it,as long as your on here everyday. i almost forgot today even though its relatively still early here,if you do it before me mention me, i check in everyday


 
Sorry Lilmama1011, I check on here every day but I didn't get back on last night. I did do my inversion last night tho. How bout you?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 4, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Sorry Lilmama1011, I check on here every day but I didn't get back on last night. I did do my inversion last night tho. How bout you?



I did it earlier yesterday, have to do today JustGROWwithIt


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 4, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I did it earlier yesterday, have to do today @JustGROWwithIt


 
I usually do mine at night as a before bed practice. It's relaxing...well...the massage part is. Last night after doing inversion my head started hurting


----------



## FelaShrine (Oct 4, 2013)

^you probably moved your head back to normal too fast

for something like that when you are inverted, you need to be slow in getting back to normal position

try that next time and let us know if there are changes


----------



## contsantia (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks interesting


----------



## beloved1bx (Oct 4, 2013)

Leesh said:


> Rosemary speeds circulation...
> 
> This is exactly why I had to stop using it. It caused my migraines (Which is circulation issue) to be much worse...Even if its a menial amount within another product, it still caused my head to bang.
> 
> Which to me was proof positive it works.



Thanks for mentioning this.  I had added some rosemary essential oil to some aloe that i've been putting on my scalp everyday.  Suddenly I was getting these dull tension headaches out of no where. I wonder if it's the rosemary.  I'll leave that out next time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 4, 2013)

Welp I don't think I will keep with the warming of the oil lol. I forget and then by the time I remember about warming it I've already applied to most of my scalp.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 4, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I usually do mine at night as a before bed practice. It's relaxing...well...the massage part is. Last night after doing inversion my head started hurting



just inverted day three JustGROWwithIt


----------



## MsEveMarie (Oct 4, 2013)

Leesh said:


> ^^^ Its a shame...I rarely come over to this side nowadays. Im jus hearing of this.
> 
> Its always somethin new and improved jumpin off ova here. I jus wonder, who comes up with this stuff.


 

Me too,  I'm always up in the entertainment forum getting caught up/lost in all the gossip...


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 4, 2013)

i find it easy to do this while listening to a 4 minutes song I like. That way I'm not bored or have to set a timer.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't now whats going on but I decided to detangle my hair and apply rollers again and my hair was so hard to comb out, new growth was crazy, last week it wasn't like that, I wonder if I experienced some growth already, that would be crazy, I really can't wait to relax next week because if I go farther i would probably lose a lot of hair


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm going to try this starting today.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 5, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I tried it. Day 1 for me. Massaged my scalp with Shea peppermint oil mix. Laid on the bed on my back. Head hung off the edge. 5 minutes.


I messed up already!  Day 2...left for work at 7am, got home after 10pm.  Went to girls night with my Besties after work, hit 3 happy hours and got super happy.  By the time I got home, inversion did not attempt to cross my mind.  Oh well, I will do it today...


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 5, 2013)

I've set an alarm on my phone reminding me to do it before getting ready for work. Today I warmed up some Naturelle Grow Mega Growth Oil that had been sitting in my cabinet for months collecting dust.  Massaged that in for about a minute, then inverted by sitting on the edge of my couch with my head hanging down. Put on a four minute Usher song and it was over before I knew it. Easy peasy.   Right now I'm under a baggy for a couple hours. Figured that will boost the affects.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Oct 5, 2013)

Today will make day 3 for me. I invert while watching tv. Makes the time fly by 

My current length is 14 inches, pretty much all over. Hoping to see 15 next week!


----------



## BonBon (Oct 5, 2013)

Hmm. Today, or tomorrow is my last day. I don't think it's done anything but I will LC tomorrow.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 5, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I've set an alarm on my phone reminding me to do it before getting ready for work. Today I warmed up some Naturelle Grow Mega Growth Oil that had been sitting in my cabinet for months collecting dust.  Massaged that in for about a minute, then inverted by sitting on the edge of my couch with my head hanging down. Put on a four minute Usher song and it was over before I knew it. Easy peasy.   Right now I'm under a baggy for a couple hours. Figured that will boost the affects.



Yeah I'm thinking of doing the ghe after I relax because if I do it before I will have a matted tangled mess at the roots. I'm going to try to invert every month every 1 to 7


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 5, 2013)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Today will make day 3 for me. I invert while watching tv. Makes the time fly by
> 
> My current length is 14 inches, pretty much all over. Hoping to see 15 next week!



Yeah I watch something as well, it goes by very quickly


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm starting this today last night I prepooed with hair trigger growth oil from root to tip and I will wash in a few minutes so I will do this now


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 5, 2013)

About to invert right now. Taking out my flat twists for the day. Need to hide the parts anyway so this is a good time.


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 5, 2013)

I want to try this so badly! I'll be back in a couple of days after I finish taking out these box braids.


----------



## Saga (Oct 5, 2013)

Did it last night, gonna try and be consistent then post up my results afterward.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 5, 2013)

just finished inverting JustGROWwithIt day four


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Massaged some (unheated) NJoy's Growth oil into my scalp, put a baggy and scarf on, and inverted for about 5 minutes while watching a youtube tutorial.


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

Inverted today while catching up on Once Upon A Time.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 6, 2013)

day 5 just inverted JustGROWwithIt


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 6, 2013)

day 5 just inverted JustGROWwithIt


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 6, 2013)

About to do this


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 6, 2013)

I feel like I have obtained some new growth because i'm finding it harder to comb but I might not be able to tell visually because its new growth on top of new growths will be relaxing this week though. I can't wait til my back catches up with my front. It seems like setbacks will have you in a rut for a while


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 7, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> ^you probably moved your head back to normal too fast
> 
> for something like that when you are inverted, you need to be slow in getting back to normal position
> 
> try that next time and let us know if there are changes


 
Thanks I will try to watch that next time!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 7, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> day 5 just inverted @JustGROWwithIt


 
Lilmama1011, stayed out late this weekend Friday and Saturday so I forgot to do inversion by the time I got home. I am back on it tonight tho. Massaging now and about to hang my head upside down. Sorry for spacing on this! You're doing great though!


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 7, 2013)

Massaged in my Shea peppermint mix and inverted last night.  That was day 3.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 7, 2013)

Massaged some Pomade Shop Rosemary Pomade in before some warmed up NG Mega Growth Oil. Inverted for 4 minutes right before leaving the house.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 7, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Lilmama1011, stayed out late this weekend Friday and Saturday so I forgot to do inversion by the time I got home. I am back on it tonight tho. Massaging now and about to hang my head upside down. Sorry for spacing on this! You're doing great though!



Girrl you messing up :rollseyes: you should of inverted while you was hanging out  lol they would of been looking at you like your crazy lol JustGROWwithIt


----------



## danniegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

i am going to put in a fresh set of  kinky twist in two weeks i am going to try for the first seven days and see what happens  i should really be able to see some results if my hair is freshly braided


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 7, 2013)

danniegirl said:


> i am going to put in a fresh set of  kinky twist in two weeks i am going to try for the first seven days and see what happens  i should really be able to see some results if my hair is freshly braided



it got me thinking i should of waited till i freshly relaxed but i wanted it to stay fresher longer but i think i got growth, i went to pull it down yesterday and it seemed shorter lol, i was like Wth but my hair isn't breaking, its just negrowth on top of new growth and when i measured my hair before it was fully wet just afterall washing danniegirl


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 7, 2013)

This inversion method is very interesting.  My daughter and I took our measurements, massaged our scalps with a black castor oil mixture that really increases growth and started last night.  Then she took the scissors and cut 1 1/2 inches off the end of my ponytail.  I showed her a picture of my see-thru ends that I mentioned that I needed to get rid of and she just cut them off.  I still have another 2 1/2 inches to go, but I'll wait to see if this method works.  If so, I'll have her cut off the rest next month.


----------



## danniegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> it got me thinking i should of waited till i freshly relaxed but i wanted it to stay fresher longer but i think i got growth, i went to pull it down yesterday and it seemed shorter lol, i was like Wth but my hair isn't breaking, its just negrowth on top of new growth and when i measured my hair before it was fully wet just afterall washing @danniegirl




how often do you relax?

If we are suppose to be doing this only once a month maybe you should do it right before you relax this way your not " messing up (for lack of better words)"  a fresh do.  KWIM 

Oh and side note holding your head upside down was on that 101 ways to make your hair grow list i would like to do something with that list it needs to first be minimized and less repetitive then some sort of   challenge needs to brought about lol.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 7, 2013)

danniegirl said:


> how often do you relax?
> 
> If we are suppose to be doing this only once a month maybe you should do it right before you relax this way your not " messing up (for lack of better words)"  a fresh do.  KWIM
> 
> Oh and side note holding your head upside down was on that 101 ways to make your hair grow list i would like to do something with that list it needs to first be minimized and less repetitive then some sort of   challenge needs to brought about lol.



i usually do 10 but did 12 this time around danniegirl


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 7, 2013)

danniegirl said:


> how often do you relax?
> 
> If we are suppose to be doing this only once a month maybe you should do it right before you relax this way your not " messing up (for lack of better words)"  a fresh do.  KWIM
> 
> Oh and side note holding your head upside down was on that 101 ways to make your hair grow list i would like to do something with that list it needs to first be minimized and less repetitive then some sort of   challenge needs to brought about lol.



it can't be 101 ways, i doubt that


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 7, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Girrl you messing up :rollseyes: you should of inverted while you was hanging out  lol they would of been looking at you like your crazy lol @JustGROWwithIt


 
I KNOW! I'm going to add two extra days on this week to make up for missing 2 days this weekend. I need to set a reminder on my phone just in case I forget again. I'm really curious to see if this works! Did anyone take before pics? I can't because my hair is braided right now.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 7, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I KNOW! I'm going to add two extra days on this week to make up for missing 2 days this weekend. I need to set a reminder on my phone just in case I forget again. I'm really curious to see if this works! Did anyone take before pics? I can't because my hair is braided right now.



just inverted day 6 JustGROWwithIt  i took a pic which i think suck but will post when i relax


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 7, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I KNOW! I'm going to add two extra days on this week to make up for missing 2 days this weekend. I need to set a reminder on my phone just in case I forget again. I'm really curious to see if this works! Did anyone take before pics? I can't because my hair is braided right now.



i think it sucks because i have negrowth so probably not stretched to its potential in the before pic and after will be relaxed wet hair


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 7, 2013)

I took a before pic. This was day 3.


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Day 1 of my first inversion! I warmed some coconut oil, massaged it in, put on a 4 min song and then lay on my bed on my back with my head hanging off. I felt funny at first but then it got kinda comfortable. Might have been my imagination but I think I heard the blood rushing past my ears lol. I hope I did it right. I keep thinking that maybe my head wasn't upside down enough. Does your head have it to be completely upside down? Mine was at an angle towards the floor.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 7, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> Day 1 of my first inversion! I warmed some coconut oil, massaged it in, put on a 4 min song and then lay on my bed on my back with my head hanging off. I felt funny at first but then it got kinda comfortable. Might have been my imagination but I think I heard the blood rushing past my ears lol. I hope I did it right. I keep thinking that maybe my head wasn't upside down enough. Does your head have it to be completely upside down? Mine was at an angle towards the floor.



as long as top of head is towards floor and i think your imagining things lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 7, 2013)

Did it this morning with some warm keravada oil


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 7, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Massaged in my Shea peppermint mix and inverted last night.  That was day 3.


Day 4. Ready for bed.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 7, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Day 4. Ready for bed.



this early? Jobwright


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 7, 2013)

Another day done! Lilmama1011
Used warm NJoy growth oil and will baggy tonight too.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 8, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> this early? Jobwright


10 hrs, gotta have it!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 8, 2013)

Day 4: Inverted after massaging some NJoy oil (unwarmed).

JustGROWwithIt Do you know if warming the NJoy oil alters the effects of the sulfur?


----------



## Saga (Oct 8, 2013)

Forgot to invert yesterday  but in my defense I hadn't slept in over 24 hours. Gonna do it today then add an extra day to my week for the full effect.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 8, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Day 4: Inverted after massaging some NJoy oil (unwarmed).
> 
> @JustGROWwithIt Do you know if warming the NJoy oil alters the effects of the sulfur?


 
Froreal3, I am worried about that. I haven't looked up any information on it so I really don't know how it will affect the sulfur. Anyone have any insight on this???


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 8, 2013)

^^ I briefly tried to google, but came up with nothing. I think I will just use it unwarmed and use my other oils warmed.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 8, 2013)

I started yesterday and I am not warming any oils. I'm just using it in my hair as is. will see if I get any growth at the the end of this little experiment.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 8, 2013)

Last night was Day 2.  My daughter and I massaged the black castor oil mixture into our scalps and inverted while listening to Babyface for 4 minutes.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just inverted my last time for this month day 7 JustGROWwithIt


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 8, 2013)

Day 2 of inversion. Used warm coconut oil and same position on the bed as yesterday for 4 mins. I think I will switch up position tomorrow.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 8, 2013)

Day 5, done


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 8, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Day 4. Ready for bed.


Day 5.  My scalp is a little tender.  Hopefully that means I am growing astronomically fast, hence the soreness.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 8, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Day 5.  My scalp is a little tender.  Hopefully that means I am growing astronomically fast, hence the soreness.



I noticed soreness as well, I thought I was rubbing to hard when I massage lol


----------



## Guinan (Oct 8, 2013)

Question, how soon are you to see the results? I plan on flat ironing my hair sum time this week as a before pic and then flat iron my hair in 2wks for an after pic. Are you suppose to see the results within a week of doing the inversion method or a month?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 8, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Question, how soon are you to see the results? I plan on flat ironing my hair sum time this week as a before pic and then flat iron my hair in 2wks for an after pic. Are you suppose to see the results within a week of doing the inversion method or a month?



A week pelohello


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 9, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Just inverted my last time for this month day 7 @JustGROWwithIt


 
Lilmama1011 just inverted. I still have 2 more days to make up for so this is day 5 for me.


----------



## Saga (Oct 9, 2013)

Day 3 of inversion


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 9, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Day 5.  My scalp is a little tender.  Hopefully that means I am growing astronomically fast, hence the soreness.





Lilmama1011 said:


> I noticed soreness as well, I thought I was rubbing to hard when I massage lol



LOL I had some soreness in the front last night too. I am not sure if it was from the massaging or what because I have massaged daily with sulfur previously and my scalp didn't feel like that. I'm not massaging any harder than I usually do. Hopefully it is growth.  

Day 5 complete.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 9, 2013)

Glad you guys mentioned the soreness.  I was doing this for a while and my scalp became quite tender too


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 9, 2013)

I came home so tired from work yesterday,Fell asleep.
I woke up at around 3 am and contemplated doing the inv then but I was like nah Im not that crazy for growth so I went back to sleep.

It will be the 1st thing I do when I get home later today.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 9, 2013)

There is soreness and some tingling for a few seconds


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 9, 2013)

I was contemplating trying this and alternating headstands. Mainly because they make me feel phenomenal. Not daily but maybe every other day?

I didn't know some of the benefits. I know that it helps my neck and back. 

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-5501/10-Reasons-to-Do-a-Headstand-Every-Day.html


----------



## smores (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm going to try this! 

I read thru the thread. Takeaways: I'm not going to massage or heat oil. I will apply NJoy  oil every other day.

Question: I can't do a handstand so is the next best method to bend at the waist and touch my toes while standing?


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 9, 2013)

Just Finished 2nd round.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 9, 2013)

Hyacinthe how much growth did you get?


----------



## Saga (Oct 9, 2013)

Day 4 inversion


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 9, 2013)

im relaxing today, i  put my hair in a banana  clip and my hair is so puffy, it actually looks puffier than normal


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 9, 2013)

does this look like normal three months new growth?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 9, 2013)

will post after i relax the before i inverted pic and after relaxing


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 9, 2013)

Lilmama1011 Hard to tell but it looks like once it is stretched it will be more than the average 1 1/2 inches.

Day 3 of inversion. Warm coconut oil. Stood and bent over at the waist for 4 minutes.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 9, 2013)

Day 6...one more to go


----------



## nlamr2013 (Oct 9, 2013)

I was thinking could this work in yoga positions? the only one I can actively think of is downward dog, if you put some stimulating oil on the scalp and did inverted yoga poses for 4 minutes you could eat two cakes, with one mouth.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 9, 2013)

MonaRae said:


> Hyacinthe how much growth did you get?



I probably phased it wrong,what i mean is this is my 2nd day

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok, so I decided to officially try this again. I think I will use WGHO. I am going to start on Thursday and plan on posting here everyday I invert. I keep forgetting to do the method so I'm hoping by posting when I've done it, I'll remember b/c I'm always lurking the board.

I'll post a pic beginning pic 2morrow.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 9, 2013)

nadaa16 said:


> I was thinking could this work in yoga positions? the only one I can actively think of is downward dog, if you put some stimulating oil on the scalp and did inverted yoga poses for 4 minutes you could eat two cakes, with one mouth.



yeah, girl did it in video


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 9, 2013)

Inverted. Forgot yesterday.

Btw, doing it laying on my belly hanging off the Couch with room temp oils.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Day 6. Inverted with NG Mega Growth Balm on scalp. I have been laying off the edge of my bed for the past few days. Before I sat down on the couch with my head in between my legs.


----------



## Lita (Oct 10, 2013)

Froreal3 I can't wait to see your results..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 10, 2013)

nadaa16 said:


> I was thinking could this work in yoga positions? the only one I can actively think of is downward dog, if you put some stimulating oil on the scalp and did inverted yoga poses for 4 minutes *you could eat two cakes, with one mouth*.


 
  I've never heard that expression before...I like it

I invert laying on my back on the bed with my head slightly hanging over....regardless of hair growth I find it feels so good.


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm in the process of gradually trimming 3" of damaged hair on DD.  I want to get rid of it as quickly as possible without seeing any loss in length.  What do you guys think about an 11yo doing this?


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey! Its your opposite :-D !!

Long as she's cool with hanging upside down a few mins it should be ok Dayjoy

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 10, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Hey! Its your opposite :-D !!
> 
> Long as she's cool with hanging upside down a few mins it should be ok Dayjoy
> 
> ...





Thanks!  That's what I thought.  I figured gymnasts do it all the time and they start young.


----------



## danniegirl (Oct 10, 2013)

nadaa16 said:


> eat two cakes, with one mouth.






I'll take.. "what you say when kill two birds with one stone has already been used"     alex for 200


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 10, 2013)

We inverted on Tuesday night (day 3) and Wednesday night (day 4), but I was too tired to post last night.  We still have three days to go and my daughter's new growth is wicked.  I can't wait to take our measurements on Sunday.  I have a before picture from last week, but since she cut 1 1/2 inches after we started,  I guess I'll wait and post a new beginning picture next week to compare next month.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 10, 2013)

danniegirl said:


> I'll take.. "what you say when kill two birds with one stone has already been used"     alex for 200


I gotta add this one...my Grandma says...
The early bird gets the worm, but the second rat gets the cheese...LOL...


----------



## Guinan (Oct 10, 2013)

Day 1 completed! I shampooed and then tshirt dried my hair until it was about 90% dry, then I applied warm WGHO to my scalp, inverted for 4min and now I'm DC.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 10, 2013)

before pic, i had to pull it because i had new growth, you can see it stopped at the very top of my armpit 



after pic, i didn't have to pull because freshly relaxed, it stops clearly a little lower, i dont know if me raising my arm caused it to be a big difference, i should of used other hand . its the same side just i used the front mirror in the last one


----------



## ronie (Oct 10, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> before pic, i had to pull it because i had new growth, you can see it stopped at the very top of my armpit
> 
> View attachment 228853
> 
> ...



When i did it for the one week straight, i honestly did not see the results exactly after day 7. But 2 to 3 weeks later, i definitely saw the major increase in growth for me. 
I now do it 2 to 3 times a week when  i remember, and i the increase in growth for me as been consistent. Every 20th of the month or so i can see a difference in my hair length. Not a whole inch but i see and feel the difference. Before i started doing this i had to wait a solid 2 months to see any kind of minor progress.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 10, 2013)

ronie so you don't do it only I week a month?


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Oct 10, 2013)

Ohh my goodness! I got my inch!!!

Now I wish I had taken better before pictures! I honestly never thought it would work so I only took 2 sloppy length check pics. Stupse! I'm not even gonna post them because the flash is ridic and you have to squint to see the tape numbers. I'd be side-eyeing someone who posted them


----------



## Saga (Oct 10, 2013)

Gonna try to do inversion today during my double at work, unfortunately not gonna have the warm oil on hand. Hopefully that doesn't play a huge factor.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 10, 2013)

Day 3 completed

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 10, 2013)

ronie said:


> When i did it for the one week straight, i honestly did not see the results exactly after day 7. But 2 to 3 weeks later, i definitely saw the major increase in growth for me. I now do it 2 to 3 times a week when  i remember, and i the increase in growth for me as been consistent. Every 20th of the month or so i can see a difference in my hair length. Not a whole inch but i see and feel the difference. Before i started doing this i had to wait a solid 2 months to see any kind of minor progress.



I guess its different for some people, and wow two months!


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 10, 2013)

I just pulled some hair and I am pretty certain that I gained so e length since the weekend!  This will go in the first week of the month Reggie for me!  Day 7... About to invert now!


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Day 4 of inversion. I was lazy and didn't warm my coconut oil so hopefully that will be okay. Used the bed position again. I don't know what it was today but doing inversion made me feel super hungry, hmmm lol. You guys are making me really excited to see if I get any results from this!!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's my starting pic


----------



## Guinan (Oct 10, 2013)

Here my 2nd starting pic.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 11, 2013)

Day 7: Massaged some Pomade Shop Rosemary Pomade.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi FroReal, 

Did you notice any growth?


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 11, 2013)

Rozlewis

I actually checked today this morning. I haven't noticed anything. Not one centimeter.  I will finish off tomorrow. I regularly massage my scalp due to sulfur use anyway, so maybe my follicles are at their maximum growth. IDK.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Oct 11, 2013)

^fingers crossed for you!

My hair grows slow + I'm anemic. So maybe it worked bc I wasnt at my optimum? I still can't believe it actually worked. I keep measuring and remeasuring the same pieces of hair


----------



## Guinan (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey Ladies, Is it necessary to use warm oil?


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 11, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Hey Ladies, Is it necessary to use warm oil?


I never warmed my oil.  Just applied and massaged, but I use peppermint oil in my mix with is very stimulation on its own.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Oct 11, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Day 7: Massaged some Pomade Shop Rosemary Pomade.




Hmmm, this sounds like Indian oiling and you should use a fluid oil base. Jojoba with a tiny bit of rosemary oil might be better.  Warmed oil works better for head massage.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok so inverted last night (I haven't in a couple weeks) and for sure inverting makes my scalp sore the next day.

Also when I invert I also tug on my hair (not sure if that adds to the soreness).


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 11, 2013)

I haven't checked any growth yet. Hair is still braided up, but I will maybe take it down today. I didn't notice any scalp soreness, just some tingling. Hopefully it worked!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 11, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Hmmm, this sounds like Indian oiling and you should use a fluid oil base. Jojoba with a tiny bit of rosemary oil might be better.  Warmed oil works better for head massage.



Thanks. I'd alternate between oils and the pomade. I had been using NJoy's oil and the sulfur pomade anyway for the sulfur challenge. I don't think it makes a difference as they all turn into oil on my scalp. I don't think I will try this again. For me it just didn't work and I'm ok with that.


----------



## ronie (Oct 11, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> ronie so you don't do it only I week a month?



Nix08, i only did the 7 days in a month once. Now i just do it when i remember during the week. I aim for 2 to 3 times a week.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 11, 2013)

Just finished my 4th day of inversion.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Inversion Day 5. Warmed coconut oil. I just sat on the couch with my head down between my knees for 4 mins. Starting to feel tingling on my scalp for the first time that I remember this week. On Days 3 and 4, I noticed soreness, too, especially on the top of my head and sides of my middle/back.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 11, 2013)

Day 2 complete but with no oil cause I had set my hair 1st & forgot to apply the oil


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 12, 2013)

you girls are making me want to try this out! 

but if its 1 week per month maybe i should try from 1 st november. .... i feek like doing it now :-/


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 12, 2013)

I need to get back on this and do it the full 7 days. I've only been doing it 2-3 times the one week. I'm going to officially start on the 1st and do it through to the 7th. That way I can take a b4 pic and measure.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 12, 2013)

i did 5 and forgot the last 2. i will try it out again next month


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 12, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> i did 5 and forgot the last 2. i will try it out again next month



lol....... i hope i remember to do next month


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 12, 2013)

Day 6 of inversion. I didn't use oil today as my scalp was already pretty oily. I just massaged it for a minute and sat down with my head in between my knees for 4 minutes.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 12, 2013)

Day 3, is complete! This time I warmed my WGHO. I then M&S & will put my bonnet on in a little bit.


----------



## ronie (Oct 12, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Day 2 complete but with no oil cause I had set my hair 1st & forgot to apply the oil


pelohello I never use oil. Oil on my scalp causes me to shed so I usually moisturize the length of my hair put in a shower cap for 30 mn to an hour to activate my natural sebum then invert for 4 minutes.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 13, 2013)

Completed day 6. No oil was used this time.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 13, 2013)

Taking a break on it. Yes I have growth but want to do it properly for the next session with starting pic. I will only do regular massage for the next 2 weeks

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Oct 13, 2013)

I noticed I did have growth when doing head stands and bridges...I think I'll get back on yoga style! I've been lazy lately but the proof is there that if does work...


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 14, 2013)

For the last week, I've been doing a daily oiled scalp massage with a 4-minute inversion.  I went from line five to line six on my LC shirt. 







I will definitely be doing this once a month!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nlamr2013 (Oct 14, 2013)

Nix08
danniegirl
Lol! I dont like the bird one because its so mean to the birds. 


Thanks Lilmama1011 I want able too watch the video lol but I think I'm going to try this in two weeks with yoga


----------



## ronie (Oct 14, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> For the last week, I've been doing a daily oiled scalp massage with a 4-minute inversion.  I went from line five to line six on my LC shirt.  I will definitely be doing this once a month!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Duchess007
Glad it has worked for you. I have not done it in weeks (lazy, don't remember, 3 year old DD always getting in the way,lol), but your pictures are a motivation to start back on my inversion. I could use and extra 2 inches by year end. 
BTW I absolutely love love your hair. It is do thick healthy and lush.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 14, 2013)

Just finished my 7 days and I can tell I gained some growth. Im kicking myself for not taking a starting pic. will definitely   take pics next month when I do it again.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## cheerrette (Oct 14, 2013)

I did it last week and measured yesterday.  I did not see any growth.  I will measure again this weekend to see if there is any change.


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 14, 2013)

Did my 7th inversion last night. I use room temp coconut oil. Lay on my back on my bed with my head hanging off for 4 minutes. Not sure if I received any growth, I'll check tonight.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 14, 2013)

I seriously need to get on it. Great job ladies.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 14, 2013)

this looks REALLY interesting.  i think i'm gonna try it out.  i chopped my hair super short several weeks ago and i loved it back then, now i'm getting antsy about growing my hair again... gonna start today.  

i have some oil mix that i made up a while back - if i'm remembering right, it has evoo, evco, sulfur & tea tree...

i took measurement...4 inches today (10-14-2013) 

i'm gonna do the oil, the inversion and then i'm going to twist my hair up.  will do this for 7 days.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 14, 2013)

I've been following this thread incognito. I finally decided to try this method and a few mins ago i gave it a shot at 4 mins. I bent over from the waist down as if using my forehead to touch my knee. It seems doable for another 6 days.

Marking my spot keep track and will check in daily. I hope everyone will get their 1'' growth.

Todayay 1=4mins


----------



## Guinan (Oct 14, 2013)

Day 4 was completed yesterday. Tonight is day 5. Will post again when I complete it. I'm glad I've been posting when I invert, b/c I thought I was on Day 3 today.


----------



## ilong (Oct 14, 2013)

I considered inversion but I'm tracking Viviscal's effectiveness. If I invert and my hair grows an inch - I won't know if it was inversion or Viviscal - so I will try inversion in January.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 14, 2013)

Day 1..  Now.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 14, 2013)

just did my first inversion...listened to mmmbop while doing it LOL.  i need exercisr. for real...my legs were BURNING!  but it felt like it went quickly.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 14, 2013)

also, my feet were tingling...but prob because of the extra weight that was put on them by bending over.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 14, 2013)

I started this last month and I forgot to take measurements.  I am on Day 2 for this month and I will take my measurements tonight.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 14, 2013)

Day 5 complete. If this thing works, I'm going to post my results in every thread I frequent


----------



## bellebebe (Oct 14, 2013)

This mess had me feeling so lightheaded last night. I hung my head off the side of my bed for 4 minutes, and I slowly rose up and laid on my back. I thought I'd be fine, but NOPE! It felt like I took some pm medicine. lol... I do have a very weak vestibular system.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 14, 2013)

My mom braids my hair for me every week as a PS. She commented that the front of my hair is much longer than It was last week. 

Yeah Im still kicking myself for not taking pics.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 15, 2013)

So this should only be done once a month?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 15, 2013)

MonaRae said:


> So this should only be done once a month?



Yes........


----------



## Saga (Oct 15, 2013)

Day 6/13 Lol I've missed so many days due to work but idc. I'm still getting my growth. Hopefully tomorrow will be day 7 then I'll do this again next month.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 15, 2013)

Checking in Day 2 of my iversion. I did 4 1/2 mins this morning. Minutes after i felt things crawling in my head......WOIE i hope my scalp was stimulated from that inversion stretch. Oiled scalp with Liquid gold


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 15, 2013)

every new post I run into this thread with haste to see whats going on


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 15, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> every new post I run into this thread with haste to see whats going on




 Hyacinthe i know the feeling. How is it going for you?

LaVgirl can't wait for the length check report.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 15, 2013)

will invert later...when i get home from work at some point.  which position are you ladies in when you do it?  yesterday, i just bent over..is there a position thats more successful than others.  i did watch a vid saying to be careful doing it on the bed because some people have had adverse reactions from it...slowly rising after the inversion definitely helps with curbing any dizziness...i felt a slight bit of lightness yesterday, but not bad.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 15, 2013)

Day # 2 complete!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 15, 2013)

PureSilver so Im not alone  My last day was yesterday.  I did notice that I got some growth,now how much growth I do not know.
I was too preoccupied to take a proper pic or measurement,but I will definitely do it next month


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 15, 2013)

I really am curious to know if this method can only be done once per month. I'm thinking at most i can can do it the first and last week of each month.


----------



## Andrea2012 (Oct 15, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Hyacinthe i know the feeling. How is it going for you?
> 
> LaVgirl can't wait for the length check report.



I keep running in here too, to read up on everyone else's experience. 

I tried it a few weeks ago and didn't notice any growth. I'm planning on trying it again next month and will measure my starting length first.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 15, 2013)

Can't remember if I posted an update, so here are my pics from this month's inversion experiment. 







I went from line five to line 6 on my LC shirt, so I will definitely be doing this again next month!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 15, 2013)

inversion number 2...DONE! 

5 more to go.  

ahhh the suspense! the suspense!


----------



## growinstrong (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow,

That's definitely an inch.... So, what was your oil and how many days and minutes did you do?



Duchess007 said:


> Can't remember if I posted an update, so here are my pics from this month's inversion experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 15, 2013)

Day one


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 15, 2013)

Andrea2012 said:


> I keep running in here too, to read up on everyone else's experience.
> 
> I tried it a few weeks ago and didn't notice any growth. I'm planning on trying it again next month and will measure my starting length first.



The bun in your siggy looks so juicy. What's your length?

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 15, 2013)

I completed my 7 days on Saturday.  To stay on track, I marked my calendar each day with a red pen after I completed each inversion.  To make the 4 minutes go by without stressing, I played a song that lasted at least 4 minutes.  My final results are that it did work and I gained an inch.  However, since my daughter cut 1 1/2 inches off my ends at the beginning of the inversion, I won't post a picture until next month which will be my new starting point.  I wish everyone well as we grow our hair to new lengths.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 16, 2013)

growinstrong said:


> Wow,
> 
> That's definitely an inch.... So, what was your oil and how many days and minutes did you do?



I alternated ORS HAIRepair and NG Healthy Hair Growth Oil and did a ten minute massage followed by four minute inversion. Every day for a week. 










I REALLY didn't expect any growth! I had to keep re-counting the lines on my shirt. LOL. 


I'm going to continue the massage, but cut it back to 2 minutes a day except for inversion week, which I'm going to do on henna week just to help me keep track.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 16, 2013)

Day #1

I used warm coconut oil, massaged for 1.5 minutes and inverted for 4 minutes.


----------



## yodie (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't feel any tingling, but I do feel a pulse in my scalp. I don't use any oils. My hair would be a slick factory. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Guinan (Oct 16, 2013)

Day 6 was completed yesterday. I started massaging my scalp while I invert. Last day is today!!!


----------



## melissa-bee (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, I have being to this wrong the whole time.
I've been massaging my scalp whilst inverted.
I will carrying on though.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 16, 2013)

yodie, I didn't feel anything either, but it still worked for me.

melissa-bee, there is no right or wrong way to do this method.  If massaging during the inversion works for you, massage on.  Let us know your results.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 16, 2013)

I haven't done my session for today yet but i will be sure to and check in before the day ends. I'm glad there is some positive feedback, it gives me hope.

Thanks ladies & HHI


----------



## yora88 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm going to start doing the inversion method the first 7 days of each month.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Oct 16, 2013)

I did the inversion method at the beginning of this month but I'm not sure if I got any growth. But of course I'd like to believe so!(I did a length check but I cant tell if its my imagination or something I did different so I dont wan't to go based off of that, too many variables.)

Either way I plan on doing it again next month right after a fresh hair do. This time I will be more diligent so I can get better before and after shots.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2013)

i think i will try this just for fun!  so i need to read the beginning of the thread and watch some videos.  i guess i will start today!


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm going to try my best to do the inversion every month at least until January. I actually measured my hair at the beginning of inversion week and again today and I really think my hair grew an inch or so. Ok so my comparison photos are terrible but hopefully you all can get an idea and I'll do better with the photos next month.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Oct 16, 2013)

froreal3 from the BSL challenge mentioned "the inversion thing" which led me to this inversion thread. I agree with youwillrise, this inversion thing has raised my curiousity, so I did some research. Sounds like it makes sense so I'm gonna try it. 

Started Mon. 14th - Sun 20th. I measured just the front of my hair because my hair is in track braids for wigs right now. Measured 11 1/2". I've been bending over doing the touch your toes thing for 4 min. and it is so relaxing. 

Is there anything wrong with doing 4+ minutes? Don't feel the blood rush to my head like everyone else states. I actually try not to fall asleep in that position. Others have stated doing this once a month, why is that?


4c - all natural since 2011 
Current length 2" past APL after wash (haven't straightened since spring 2013 so not sure if I reached my goal yet. I'll know in Dec.) 
Challenges: BSL 2013


----------



## danniegirl (Oct 16, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> I'm going to try my best to do the inversion every month at least until January. I actually measured my hair at the beginning of inversion week and again today and I really think my hair grew an inch or so. Ok so my comparison photos are terrible but hopefully you all can get an idea and I'll do better with the photos next month.




No one Curr about you getting an inch on already gorgeous waist length hair 

JK congrats i dont know why i havent been doing this


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 16, 2013)

I just did the inversion method, I wonder if it really works


----------



## Andrea2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> The bun in your siggy looks so juicy. What's your length?
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



Hyacinthe- Aw thank you, but I had a little help on the bun. I'm just grazing apl right now. Hoping inversion can get me over the hump sooner than later.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 16, 2013)

is it bad that i just got home and the first thing i'm doing is inverting?  lol.  


gonna get my oil warmed & ready. 
gotta find a song to listen to while i do the inversion - it really helps get you through it.


----------



## Andrea2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> is it bad that i just got home and the first thing i'm doing is inverting?  lol.
> 
> 
> gonna get my oil warmed & ready.
> gotta find a song to listen to while i do the inversion - it really helps get you through it.



youwillrise -  Nope! That's what I did. I passed the time playing candy crush while dangling my head over the side of my bed.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 16, 2013)

did my inversion a little while ago. 

so...there's number 3. 

just letting the oil soak into my scalp for a bit...then i'm gonna wash

(if it were regular, plain oil, i would just leave it...but it's stinky, strong oil with sulfur and tea tree and i dont wanna be smelling like that lol)


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 16, 2013)

I like the inversion method I find it relaxing so I did it twice today


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 16, 2013)

Did my inversion a few mins ago. Day 3 inversion complete.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> froreal3 from the BSL challenge mentioned "the inversion thing" which led me to this inversion thread. I agree with youwillrise, this inversion thing has raised my curiousity, so I did some research. Sounds like it makes sense so I'm gonna try it.
> 
> Started Mon. 14th - Sun 20th. I measured just the front of my hair because my hair is in track braids for wigs right now. Measured 11 1/2". I've been bending over doing the touch your toes thing for 4 min. and it is so relaxing.
> 
> ...



Beautifulwildflower, doing more than 4 minutes at a time can put you at risk for other health problems.

The blood rushing to your scalp shocks your hair follicles and causes the growth spurt.  Doing it more than one week per month causes your body to get used to it and then it's not as effective anymore.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Oct 16, 2013)

I wonder how long you have to be inverted before a stroke can occur?


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 16, 2013)

Just did my inversion method, but this time I spiced it up with a four minute partial head-stand


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 16, 2013)

Day 2 
It's giving me the ichies


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 16, 2013)

goingBack2black said:


> Just did my inversion method, but this time I spiced it up with a four minute partial head-stand



Advanced are we!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 16, 2013)

grownwomanaz said:


> I wonder how long you have to be inverted before a stroke can occur?



Wth? You trying to test that out?


----------



## bdg0005 (Oct 16, 2013)

Day one! I'm actually going to do the inversions with GHE and I'm not heating the oil may do it next month. Today I leaned off the side of the bed on my back tomorrow I might do downward dog or a back stand. We will see.  I'm not taking pictures but I did just measure. The back of my hair is 9 inches left side is 8 right side 7 and right is 8.5 (all over the place). I need to make a length shirt but my week is busy. I'm trying to get to waist or hip length by next Dec. I only actually need 9 more to be at waist and 13 more for hip length. I'm 5'6 but I have a short back. Wish me luck.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 16, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Day 2  It's giving me the ichies



Tingling or ichies? Beamodel


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 17, 2013)

Day #2!

I used coconut oil again and did it before cowashing/DCing my hair.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Oct 17, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Wth? You trying to test that out?


 
Lol not at all.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 17, 2013)

i just did it for 4 mins this morning. i am going to do it one more time Saturday and then that will be it for the month.  i didn't massage or anything.  i will try that next time.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 17, 2013)

Just did my inversion I also did it for 4 min. I massaged for 1 min before hand with evoo.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 17, 2013)

Skipped last nights session.
Will resume with #3 after work


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 17, 2013)

This thread sure is becoming more lively. I love it!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 17, 2013)

Last day was completed yesterday. I plan on posting pics next week when I flat iron my hair.


----------



## Mahsiah (Oct 17, 2013)

I usually do it after I workout


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Nix08 (Oct 17, 2013)

sunnieb said:


>



What took you so long

sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 17, 2013)

I knew you would say something Nix08!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm convinced that I cannot do this at night as I tend to forget. How about I just hang my head off the side of my chair at work while I take a pause for a mental health, non smoker-smoke break.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I'm convinced that I cannot do this at night as I tend to forget. How about I just hang my head off the side of my chair at work while I take a pause for a mental health, no smoker-smoke break.



That's a good idea

divachyk


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I'm convinced that I cannot do this at night as I tend to forget. How about I just hang my head off the side of my chair at work while I take a pause for a mental health, non smoker-smoke break.



divachyk you too? Where have I been?? erplexed


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey Nixi, Hey Sunni -- 
Nix08 sunnieb


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2013)

sunnieb, 

You know me. I talk a good game but am always the first to never follow through. I even blogged that I was gonna do the inversion method after reading about this magic growth. I've yet to do it. Ok so on the real, I'm a skeptic (although I've seen picture proof) so I will have to try this out for myself and see if it works. 

sunnieb Nix08
The three amigas need to try it out together. Start Date: Sunday 20 Oct through Saturday 26 Oct. I need you two to hold me accountable. Deal?


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 17, 2013)

I found this out several months ago and I posted it on the thread 12 inches in 12 months - 2013. Someone who was doing research for a hair manual came across this piece of advice and she shared it with others. This is what she said and I quote......

"The more people I talked to about this hair growing method, the more I discovered that this technique actually works. Most women accept hair growth of 6-8 inches per year, the women who incorporated this technique into their hair regime found that their hair was growing 6-8 inches in just six months.... or 12 inches and beyond in a year. This technique is standing on your head."

Inversion therapy is good. I have a contraption called the body slant that allows you to stand on your head effortlessly. I was doing it, but I also have the Newton slantboard and I prefer to do it because it's so relaxing. I can feel the blood travelling through my body. I apply my oils AM and PM but in the PM is when I lay on my slantboard for 10-15 minutes. I know this method is a correct position for my body to be in and I don't have to worry about inversion positions that may prove hazard to my health. I want to purchase another Newton slantboard, but those things are pricey. It has increased over the years because I didn't pay that much when I first purchased mine. I use mine also as a chair and it has wear and tear, but still effective. When I lay on that thing, time just flies and I am so relaxed. It feels soo good. I'm on the 12 inches in 12 months 2013 challenge and wanting to get some serious growth. I'm happy if I get 1" in 1 month. This is something I will be doing not only for hair health, but for well being and health for the brain, and other organs. Instead of gravity pulling us down, we're reversing gravity which brings health benefits. I have my hair in braids and will continue to lay on slantboard until I take them down next week. I will then access my hair growth and share the results.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 17, 2013)

fancypants007 do you do this daily or is this for 7 days once a month?


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 17, 2013)

Inverted 2X while coloring does that count
Inversion day 4 completed


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 17, 2013)

just got home from work and grocery shopping...so i'll probably eat something and then do my inversion.

i bought some more oils because i didnt have any besides the oil i was using for the inversion (which isnt much).  i'll add some apricot oil, more coconut and a touch of castor to it.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 17, 2013)

Day 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 17, 2013)

Is it necessary to use oils while massaging the scalp?


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 17, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Is it necessary to use oils while massaging the scalp?




ManiiSweetheart

i did hear someone saying that they've heard of people who've had success without using the oil.  so, if you want to try it out and see how it works...go ahead!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> You know me. I talk a good game but am always the first to never follow through. I even blogged that I was gonna do the inversion method after reading about this magic growth. I've yet to do it. Ok so on the real, I'm a skeptic (although I've seen picture proof) so I will have to try this out for myself and see if it works.
> 
> *The three amigas need to try it out together. Start Date: Sunday 20 Oct through Saturday 26 Oct. I need you two to hold me accountable. Deal?*



divachyk Deal! 

But, ya know I'm sooo clumsy!  I need to practice first!  I can already hear Dh sniggling and giggling, but I want MBL darnit! 

What oil will you use?  I'm going to check my cabinet for some oil.  Think I have some EVCO somewhere in there.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 17, 2013)

alright...just did it.  that was #4.



uggggh i feel like it's not gonna work for me...i'm just being a negative noodle nosed nerd

it will work
it will work
it will work
it will work
it will work
it will work
it will work
it will work

lol


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 17, 2013)

Just popping in to remind myself. Did day 4 today


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 17, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Is it necessary to use oils while massaging the scalp?



ManiiSweetheart I did it without any oils and still got an inch in a week.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk Deal!
> 
> But, ya know I'm sooo clumsy!  I need to practice first!  I can already hear Dh sniggling and giggling, but I want MBL darnit!
> 
> What oil will you use?  I'm going to check my cabinet for some oil.  Think I have some EVCO somewhere in there.



sunnieb, I'm gonna try it without oils but with baggy. If I oil, it will only be a few nights (maybe like 2 or 3). I will likely use jbco. That's my go-to fav. I'm clumsy too and kinda a little embarrassed. I will do mine when dh is not looking.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 17, 2013)

Day 5 complete!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 17, 2013)

Inversion #4 complete


----------



## bdg0005 (Oct 17, 2013)

Day 2 complete


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 17, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> ManiiSweetheart
> 
> i did hear someone saying that they've heard of people who've had success without using the oil.  so, if you want to try it out and see how it works...go ahead!



Cool! I was also wondering if I had to heat it up.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 17, 2013)

Day three


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 18, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> ManiiSweetheart I did it without any oils and still got an inch in a week.





youwillrise said:


> ManiiSweetheart
> 
> i did hear someone saying that they've heard of people who've had success without using the oil.  so, if you want to try it out and see how it works...go ahead!



I've been doing it with and without oils (when i'm lazy)... good to know it still works without! 
 Oh and Today makes Day 4 for me!


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 18, 2013)

Day #3!

.................


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Oct 18, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> alright...just did it. that was #4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was kinda thinkin' the same thing , but then I thought, this is actually kinda exciting to think my hair can grow an inch in 7 days. Makes me wanna walk on my hands and be inverted all day, Lol. No,not really . I'm going on night 4.The anticipation is killin' me!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Oct 18, 2013)

If this works then I will reach my 2nd goal of BSL by Dec. WooHoo!



4c - all natural since 2011 
Current length 2" past APL after wash (haven't straightened since spring 2013 so not sure if I reached my goal yet. I'll know in Dec.)  
Challenges: BSL Dec. 2013, Inversion method. Goal thick and long (WL by Dec 2014, sooner if inversion method prooves positive) hair.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> fancypants007 do you do this daily or is this for 7 days once a month?



I have been doing it at least 5 days a week. Since reading this thread a couple of days ago, I tried bending over to touch my toes for 4 minutes and then the next day I bend over my kitchen sink for 4 minutes. I didn't like either position because it was uncomfortable. That's why I decided to continue to lay on my slantboard which definitely reverses body position and causes blood flow to the scalp. Since I started oiling my hair in the AM and PM, I probably will start laying on my slantboard for 10-15 minutes, 7 days a week. In the PM, I oil my scalp and then massage it for 5 minutes and afterwards, I lay on my slantboard. It's one of the best things we can do for our bodies. Google and do research on it.


----------



## ezina (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been watching this thread since its inception and have decided to jump on the inversion bandwagon. I'm still very skeptical but I guess it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2013)

ezina said:


> I've been watching this thread since its inception and have decided to jump on the inversion bandwagon. I'm still very skeptical but I guess it doesn't hurt to try.



Yep its really nothing to it and if it works great! If it doesn't no love lost. It seems like fun and just something to do. 

Day 2 completed for me today. I am gonna do the seven day and see.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 18, 2013)

Inversion #5 complete


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 18, 2013)

Is it necessary to massage the scalp everytime or can you do that 2-3x a week and then invert the full 7 days? I do scalp massages 2-3 times a week but not every day because of the way I wear my hair sometimes. 

I guess styling it everyday for one week a month doesn't sound too bad. But I can get lazy.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 18, 2013)

I normally lay on my stomach (on my bed) and hang my head down with no issues.
Last night I decided to try it differently- instead I laid on my back and let my head hang that way...

NEVER AGAIN.

As I slowly got up, I immediately noticed I had a headache. 
I laid down for 5 minutes and it was gone, but I am not about that life.

I used to get bad headaches when I was younger, and I did not want to relive that again.


----------



## rawsilk (Oct 18, 2013)

Okay, so I am upside down as I am gnipyt this LOL.  No seriously, I am so glad that I cam across this thread.  I remember that years ago when I used to take a high-intensity aerobics class (okay, so I am dating myself), there was this Italian girl with BEAU-TI-FUL hair and after the class, she would take out a vial of something, apply it to her scalp, bend over from the waist and massage vigorously (to the point where everyone thought she looked nuts) and then go to a corner of the studio and stand on her head/shoulders.  One day I got up the nerve to ask her about her little routine and she told me that her hair had fallen out when she was a teen (due to something - I forgot) and her grandmother back in the "old country" told her to do this.  (I always attributed inverted posses to the eastern countries/cultures like India, China, the Mid East etc. -- I guess sending blood to your scalp is good old ancient wisdom from around the globe.)

Anyway, I have an inversion board (never took it out of the box because it's so freakin heavy) and one of those head stand helpers that is collecting dust under bed -- after reading your comments and recalling the above, I am gonna dust it off and see what happens.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 18, 2013)

think imma do my inversion at work...in the bathroom...before i go back into my classroom.  get it over with.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 18, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> think imma do my inversion at work...in the bathroom...before i go back into my classroom.  get it over with.



wth????????


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 18, 2013)

rawsilk said:


> Okay, so I am upside down as I am gnipyt this LOL.  No seriously, I am so glad that I cam across this thread.  I remember that years ago when I used to take a high-intensity aerobics class (okay, so I am dating myself), there was this Italian girl with BEAU-TI-FUL hair and after the class, she would take out a vial of something, apply it to her scalp, bend over from the waist and massage vigorously (to the point where everyone thought she looked nuts) and then go to a corner of the studio and stand on her head/shoulders.  One day I got up the nerve to ask her about her little routine and she told me that her hair had fallen out when she was a teen (due to something - I forgot) and her grandmother back in the "old country" told her to do this.  (I always attributed inverted posses to the eastern countries/cultures like India, China, the Mid East etc. -- I guess sending blood to your scalp is good old ancient wisdom from around the globe.)
> 
> Anyway, I have an inversion board (never took it out of the box because it's so freakin heavy) and one of those head stand helpers that is collecting dust under bed -- after reading your comments and recalling the above, I am gonna dust it off and see what happens.



Yes, Yes and Yes. Blood flow is essential and inversion therapy contributes not just to hair health/length but it contributes to overall health, so pull out those contraptions because they are soooo pricey now. I prefer doing the slantboard opposed to standing on my head with my body lift because it's more relaxing. For those who are interested, I substituted my ironing board for my slantboard until I got money to order one and it was just as effective. I just propped it on my sofa and adjusted it so it could support me. The wider part I put on the sofa and the narrower part on the floor. Your feet are elevated and the blood will flow to the scalp. Getting off that thing is another story. Just rolled over on my side and proceeded to stand up. I don't have any problems with light headness, dizziness whily lying on my slantboard.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 18, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> think imma do my inversion at work...in the bathroom...before i go back into my classroom. get it over with.


Pass, it's not that serious to me but then again, I'm a germaphobe.  youwillrise


----------



## rawsilk (Oct 18, 2013)

OMG -- LOL -- the first time that I tried inverting, I had read about sitting backward and upside down in a folding chair. Well. The only folding chair was in the attic, no one else was in the house or due for a could of hours.  Got in that thing, legs got stuck and COULD NOT get up.  Then I started to panic.  Heard the postman put the mail in the box and started to yell for help then got hold of my senses -- told myself that if I got into this pose, I could get out.  Calmly and while focusing on core strength I was able to get up. I was probably like that for all of 10 or 15 minutes but it felt like an eternity.  Moral of the story: the first time that you try this, have someone else around (or at least within earshot). 



fancypants007 said:


> Yes, Yes and Yes. Blood flow is essential and inversion therapy contributes not just to hair health/length but it contributes to overall health, so pull out those contraptions because they are soooo pricey now. I prefer doing the slantboard opposed to standing on my head with my body lift because it's more relaxing. For those who are interested, I substituted my ironing board for my slantboard until I got money to order one and it was just as effective. I just propped it on my sofa and adjusted it so it could support me. The wider part I put on the sofa and the narrower part on the floor. Your feet are elevated and the blood will flow to the scalp. *Getting off that thing is another story*. Just rolled over on my side and proceeded to stand up. I don't have any problems with light headness, dizziness whily lying on my slantboard.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 18, 2013)

Relaxed today!   I did gain a nice spurt of growth.  I won't contribute all of it to the inversion method, but I KNOW it certainly did help!



After inversion




Before inversion


----------



## Guinan (Oct 18, 2013)

I think I'm going to straighten my hair this weekend. I was going to wait but I really want to see if this works. Plus I really hate my hair today. I promise not to use anymore heat until next yr. If I do this inversion thing next month, it will be a pull test.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Pass, it's not that serious to me but then again, I'm a germaphobe.  youwillrise





haha...i dont stand on my head or anything like other people.  i simply bend over...the only thing touching the floor are my shoes.  i dont invert myself that far (im not flexible enough to even touch my toes and bend straight down)...so no big deal

but i didnt even do it because i ended up not feeling like it.  

but i generally just bend over and hold onto my legs...my skin isnt touching the floor or the wall or other surfaces.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 18, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I think I'm going to straighten my hair this weekend. I was going to wait but I really want to see if this works. Plus I really hate my hair today. I promise not to use anymore heat until next yr. If I do this inversion thing next month, it will be a pull test.


 Can you do a roller set and wrap your hair?


----------



## Channy31 (Oct 18, 2013)

First day done


----------



## daae (Oct 18, 2013)

Just started this.

Hope it works.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 18, 2013)

so like i said, i ended up not doing it at work.

i might try my bed and see if i like that position better than the bending over thing. 

although,  i'm not sure because ive heard of people having issues doing it on bed (watched one video where someone said that a person went temporarily blind...um...i might have to pass on that one)

i'm definitely not doing any head stands

might just stick with what i'm doing...dunno if it's working...but...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 18, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> so like i said, i ended up not doing it at work.  i might try my bed and see if i like that position better than the bending over thing.  although,  i'm not sure because ive heard of people having issues doing it on bed (watched one video where someone said that a person went temporarily blind...um...i might have to pass on that one)  i'm definitely not doing any head stands  might just stick with what i'm doing...dunno if it's working...but...


 If you have health issues don't do it. When I did it I had no issues and could of easily gone longer


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 18, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> If you have health issues don't do it. When I did it I had no issues and could of easily gone longer



i have no issues with just standing up and bending over/down a bit...i come up slowly when i'm done and i'm never alarmingly dizzy or anything

but as far as the bed goes...might be a little too much for me.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 18, 2013)

Day 4 done!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 18, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Can you do a roller set and wrap your hair?




Lilmama1011, I don't have any rollers & I've never been good at wrapping my hair except for cross wrapping.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 18, 2013)

Day four


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 18, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> so like i said, i ended up not doing it at work.
> 
> i might try my bed and see if i like that position better than the bending over thing.
> 
> ...



sorry but i couldn't help I bust out laughing @ the bolded because as i read it i remembered trying it on my bed first  (hanging it off the bed) which didn't go well i almost broke a couple limbs trying to get up.

Anyway i just completed Day 5 Inversion and i promise you that every single day since i've started this i feel crawlies in my head a few minutes after inverting. I hope i get some growth or else.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 18, 2013)

so decided to try the bed...its a no go.  went for a minute and a half before stopping. so i still havent done a full length inversion today and not sure i feel like it now.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 18, 2013)

Day four!!!


----------



## rawsilk (Oct 19, 2013)

LOL (not at you, w/you - see earlier post) -- seriously, if anyone is new to this, BE careful! 



PureSilver said:


> sorry but i couldn't help I bust out laughing @ the bolded because as i read it i remembered trying it on my bed first  (hanging it off the bed) which didn't go well i almost broke a couple limbs *trying to get up*.
> 
> Anyway i just completed Day 5 Inversion and i promise you that every single day since i've started this i feel crawlies in my head a few minutes after inverting. I hope i get some growth or else.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 19, 2013)

I like the idea of putting on a song (or relaxing sounds) for the duration


----------



## Channy31 (Oct 19, 2013)

Day two and my head is pretty tender


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 19, 2013)

Glad this popped up on the first page....haven't been feeling well. I DCon my hair earlier and intended to invert while the con was in but i got distracted. I will invert before the night ends.

Day 6 Inversion COMPLETED! all of 4.5 mins


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 19, 2013)

May i add some inspiration for you ladies.....for those that haven't seen this video, hope it will inspire and motivate you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so9ExluN8TM

1:32-1:48 shows her growth comparison and she followed up by showing how she applies her oil and the inversion method she uses.

Again good luck ladies and happy growing. Lets get the last 3'' in before the year ends.


----------



## bdg0005 (Oct 20, 2013)

Day 4!!! Done


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 20, 2013)

Did my inversion method tonight but skipped last night bc well....I just was being lazy. I did however measure and it shows that my hair grew 1/2 an inch. I will re-measure tomorrow.


----------



## ilong (Oct 20, 2013)

PureSilver did the youtube video play for you?  It won't play for me.


----------



## Channy31 (Oct 20, 2013)

ilong said:


> PureSilver did the youtube video play for you?  It won't play for me.



works for me


----------



## ilong (Oct 20, 2013)

MixedGirl - thanks.  I tried playing some vids I just played last week and none of them play.   I think the new piece of equipment I installed on my network is causing a problem ***sigh*** don't feel like fixing this today.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Oct 20, 2013)

On my 7th day . I usually invert before i go to bed, but I was so excited to know the results that I inverted this morning. However, I did not get to check the length as I had other things to do, so I'll invert again tonight (I like the feeling) and see the results then.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Can't wait for the 1st to officially start. I'm going to measure my hair and take pics probably next week or so.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 20, 2013)

skipped yesterday - oops

just completed day 5!


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 20, 2013)

i don't think i'll be taking pics this time around but i definitely will end of year.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok, this inversion thing really works! I didn't gain much length but I did gain thickness. I'm on my ipad so I will post two after pics & safe it to my phone & then post the comparison pics. This ipad only post pics one @ a time.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's another pic. Ignore the back fat rolls


----------



## Guinan (Oct 20, 2013)

Here r the comparison pics. I think for next month I'll def massage oil on my scalp prior to inverting. I tried to take more pics, but my hair started poofing up


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 20, 2013)

yeah...definitely got lazy with this.  see how fast i get bored with stuff.  this is why i can never stick with this stuff.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 20, 2013)

I did the inversion method 7x and I can feel the new growth in my crown, I wish I had comparison pics but I haven't taken pics of my hair in awhile don't stone me  but this will definitely be a staple in my regimen every month.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 20, 2013)

divachyk and sunnieb it's sunday


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 20, 2013)

Inverting on an exercise ball feels amazing on my torso


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 20, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Inverting on an exercise ball feels amazing in my torso



YAY!  Nix08 Thanks SO MUCH for this idea!  We got DH a reclining lawn chair last Father's Day and I was planning to try to use that (but get in it upside down) like a slant board.  Now I have a use for my exercise balls, DD and I can do it together at the same time, and my torso will feel good.  I :heart2: y'all!  I've gotten so many good ideas JUST TODAY on the site.


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 20, 2013)

RE-MEASURED TODAY: I have grown 3/4 and I still have 2 days to make up. This will leave me at 8 inches from WL and 4 inches from MBL


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 20, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> it's sunday



'bout to do it now! 

divachyk Nix08


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 21, 2013)

Day 5!.. i think i skipped saturday so i inverted 2x today.. so is that day 6 then?


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 21, 2013)

I inverted a few mins ago i will still call it Day 6 and invert tomorrow too as well.

Inversion Day 6 Completed.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 21, 2013)

Can someone please tell me that i can do this for more than seven days. I've really loving the crawlies in my scalp after inverting. I so need 3 inches before Dec 31st


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 21, 2013)

Dayjoy SO...how was it?  I brought 'MY' exercise ball upstairs to my room and when dd saw it she said, what's this doing here, we play with it.  Then proceeded to tell me that I could use it for 2 days before I have to bring it back to the basement for them to play with it

PureSilver I to want to do it daily  It just feels so good on my body especially on the exercise ball


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 21, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Dayjoy SO...how was it?  I brought 'MY' exercise ball upstairs to my room and when dd saw it she said, what's this doing here, we play with it.  Then proceeded to tell me that I could use it for 2 days before I have to bring it back to the basement for them to play with it
> 
> PureSilver I to want to do it daily  It just feels so good on my body especially on the exercise ball



 Let me tell you how quirky I am.  I'm waiting until the 1st so I can easily keep track and do it the 1st-7th each month.  Our balls are in the basement too and they are used for PLAY by our kids too.  My fear is that once they come up they'll want to play with them up here.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 21, 2013)

done with day 6- 1 day to go for October


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 21, 2013)

End of day 7! 

I didn't measure or take photos but I will be able to tell if it worked for me or not. I will measure and photograph next month.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 21, 2013)

Day six


----------



## bdg0005 (Oct 21, 2013)

Day 6 for me as well!


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 21, 2013)

Subscribing and will buy stuff to start this tomorrow


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 21, 2013)

Done with day 6!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't remember if I did this for the first time in september or october but I think it's time to start another week and just do it the last week of every month. Since I'm flat ironing tomorrow it'll be easier to see my progress.


----------



## Andrea2012 (Oct 22, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Inverting on an exercise ball feels amazing on my torso



Nix08 Thanks for the tip on the exercise ball. That's an awesome idea!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, I measured last night (just a front piece of hair as the rest is in track braids) and I did not really see much growth, maybe a 1/4" . But then it seems like there was some growth on my temple edges erplexed. Not sure as I didn't pay much attention to those when I measured the first time.

I will try again next month as I will be coming out of the braids to do a moisture or protein treatment (not sure which yet) to prepare for a new color addition. Hopefully, I'll have better or more noticeable results then.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Oct 22, 2013)

Andrea2012 said:


> Nix08 Thanks for the tip on the exercise ball. That's an awesome idea!



The exercise ball idea does sound good. I think I'll try it first just because. I mean do I really have to wait 'til next month try a different inverting technique? Oh Mighty Hair :notworthy pleeeeaase grow faster! Lol!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 22, 2013)

Day 1 Complete. This counts for Monday even though it's technically Tuesday.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @divachyk and @sunnieb it's sunday


 


Nix08 said:


> Inverting on an exercise ball feels amazing on my torso


 


sunnieb said:


> 'bout to do it now!
> 
> @divachyk @Nix08


 
Nix08 sunnieb, be doing the invesion a couple of days now. I hang off the side of the bed and allow my head to hang. It's relaxing if nothing more. I invert first thing in the morning as I lay there silently grumbling and snoozing the clock before facing the day.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 22, 2013)

divachyk that's a good idea too

Since doing it on the exercise ball, my back has been feeling good. Almost more limber, not that I felt that I had issues before.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @divachyk that's a good idea too
> 
> Since doing it on the exercise ball, my back has been feeling good. Almost more limber, not that I felt that I had issues before.


 
I tend to get distracted at night, doing everything thing but inverted. I always snooze a good two or three times in the morning and the clock snooze is about 5 mins apart. I lay there, invert, grumble (more like sigh and grunt) and pray. Don't ask me how all of that goes together but I make it work. sunnieb Nix08.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmmm, every day I waltz into this thread more and more intrigued.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I tend to get distracted at night, doing everything thing but inverted. I always snooze a good two or three times in the morning and the clock snooze is about 5 mins apart. I lay there, invert, grumble (more like sigh and grunt) and pray. Don't ask me how all of that goes together but I make it work. sunnieb Nix08.



I missed doing it for two days. I wonder if I have to start over? I guess I could do it right now...


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 22, 2013)

greenandchic said:


> End of day 7!
> 
> I didn't measure or take photos but I will be able to tell if it worked for me or not. I will measure and photograph next month.



Day 7 of my challenge was completed last night very very late by i still did it. I also did it again this morning. I too will be taking pics on my next challenge if i remember. 

Keep going ladies, 3'' by Dec 31st


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 22, 2013)

ChasingBliss said:


> Hmmm, every day I waltz into this thread more and more intrigued.




If you haven't yet tried it, hop on the train and lets go for a ride....will ya?


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 22, 2013)

Day 1- I just did day 1. I hope this works. I'm in braids right now. Using Wild Growth hair oil


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I missed doing it for two days. I wonder if I have to start over? I guess I could do it right now...



shortdub78, I say jump back in and keep going. If I skip a day, I won't start over. I'll just pick back up where I left off.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 23, 2013)

Day 2 complete.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 23, 2013)

Wait, so there are ppl that are done with day 7 and yall are not posting any pics or updates?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Couldn't wait until the 1st. Day 1 completed yesterday.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am certainly not getting an inch in a week, I'm sure I would notice that even though I haven't measured I do believe there is an increase of growth of some sort though because I'm what 8 weeks post and although I've been easily stretching 16-18 weeks I'm finding myself deep in new growth
But I will say that my back/body feels super good I did it last night (on my exercise ball) just before bed with some spa music and it was a nice transition to nighty time


----------



## cheerrette (Oct 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Wait, so there are ppl that are done with day 7 and yall are not posting any pics or updates?


 
Right, because I measured before and after and I got nothing.  I need to see more pics from people who say it worked for them.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 23, 2013)

I took fancypants007 suggestion of researching inversion and that's where I got the idea of doing it on an exercise ball.  Similarly from my research I've decided to incorporate inversion more for health than length (although trust me when it comes to hair I'm all about length with no shame)


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Wait, so there are ppl that are done with day 7 and yall are not posting any pics or updates?



I didn't take any before/after pics because I've never been good with taking photos of my hair, especially length photos and I honestly didn't think it would work. I will try to take some next months.

Also, I need to check the thread but were we supposed to see amazing growth literally right at the 7th day mark? I would think it would take a little longer for our hair to catch up...


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 23, 2013)

I didn't take any pictures and I definitely didn't get an inch of growth. My scalp did itch a lot but that's about it. Any growth that I have is simply the normal rate that my hair grows. I'm not certain if I will or will not try this again next month.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2013/10/the-inversion-method-for-hair-growth.html


----------



## Snuckles (Oct 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Wait, so there are ppl that are done with day 7 and yall are not posting any pics or updates?



Yes, it'll be nice to hear from those that got amazing growth as well as those that didn't receive the growth.  Would be nice to hear from EVERYONE.

I started with day 1 last night.  I will not post pictures but I will post my results fwiw.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Wait, so there are ppl that are done with day 7 and yall are not posting any pics or updates?



The first time I did it I took starting pics but no ending pics and I did get an inch. This time I didn't take starting pics because I flatironed yesterday and I'm getting an inch trimmed off today so there might not be any difference.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 23, 2013)

I didn't take any starting pics and i trimmed my ends before and dusted them again yesterday. I know i must have gotten even a tiny bit of growth but unfortunately i have nothing to show.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 23, 2013)

I am thinking of doing the inversion method as a way to avoid losing length when I have to trim.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2013)

2nd day of inversion complete!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm testing this out. I just completed day 2!


----------



## goingBack2black (Oct 23, 2013)

Finished my inversion yesterday. I have gotten between 3/4 to 1" of growth. Can't wait to start this again come November. I'm planning on flat ironing every year on December to see my true growth while it's straight. Best of luck to you ladies!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay so here's my starting pic and also proof my hair probably only grows 1/2in or less per month. I've done two trims since my last hendigo treatment on August 3rd and from the pic of my roots I only have a little over an inch of growth for 2 1/2 months  :-(  sad yes I know. Anyway this way I can accurately see if inversion is helping me. I cropped the pic for a closer look.









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Oct 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Wait, so there are ppl that are done with day 7 and yall are not posting any pics or updates?



Yeh, I'm erplexed too! I finished day 7 a couple of days ago with really no growth to report, but I would of love to have seen pics of those with growth results. It would give me even more of a reason to keep trying.


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 24, 2013)

Just finished day two. This time on the ball. My head itched a lot today. Perhaps because I didn't wash it first before starting this. I'm going to wash my hair Saturday


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Maybe these pics you can see it much better. It's extremely hard to see on camera since my grays blend in with my hendigo'd hair. I'm hoping you can see this better. 









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 24, 2013)

Day 3 complete at 5:30 this morning. Will try to do Day 4 before I go to bed. I'm glad I flatironed my hair because it's easier to see the growth this way. I have 1/4 inch already. I'll try to post an after pic on Day 7.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 24, 2013)

Day 2 for me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Day 3 completed!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## TheRealMe (Oct 25, 2013)

I have started this. Day 3 at midnight when I get home. It feels relaxing. Felt tingling throughout the day today.

I had to give this method a whirl after reading some of the testimonies. I have A LOT of shrinkage so I am not measuring currently. I will do this once a month for 7 days, and check back in February or March on my length for a noticeable difference...


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 25, 2013)

Day 4 complete. This time I ran a paddle brush over my scalp while inverted.


----------



## Channy31 (Oct 25, 2013)

gained just under an inch! pictures coming soon


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> gained just under an inch! pictures coming soon



Did you gain that much right after the 7th day of inverting?  Or did the rest of the month go by and you saw the growth then?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 25, 2013)

Forgot to update but I completed day 3 yesterday


----------



## Snuckles (Oct 25, 2013)

Yesterday was day 3 for me too.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Did you gain that much right after the 7th day of inverting?  Or did the rest of the month go by and you saw the growth then?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I'd like to know this too.


----------



## ronie (Oct 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Did you gain that much right after the 7th day of inverting?  Or did the rest of the month go by and you saw the growth then?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


Interesting question. In an earlier post I shared that I did not see my increased growth (under an inch) right after the 7th day. I did however see it about 2 to 3 weeks later. I only did the straight 7 days once. Then I just did it 2 to 3 times a week continuously.   
Between remembering to do it, and finding a convenient time (when DH is not around), and not being lazy I ve only been squeezing it once a week most times none.  I need to find a way to do it in peace in the bathroom, lol. I wNt to try the straight 7 days again.


----------



## Snuckles (Oct 25, 2013)

ronie said:


> . Then I just did it 2 to 3 times a week continuously.
> Between remembering to do it, and *finding a convenient time* (*when DH is not around*), and not being lazy I ve only been squeezing it once a week most times none.



This stuck me as funny as my DH jumped on top of me when he saw me hanging off the side of the bed and wouldn't get off   It was funny at first but at the same time I was getting a bit mad because I wanted to do the inversion properly  however he took it as an opportunity (and a sign) to play around.  So . . . I too now only do it when DH is not around.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 25, 2013)

Is y'alls "new growth" extremely soft? Mine feels like pillows and baby bottoms... i can't stop touching it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Is y'alls "new growth" extremely soft? Mine feels like pillows and baby's bottoms... i don't stop touching it.



Can't tell bc it feels like the rest of my hair lol. Interesting though...I wonder what's the rationale behind that?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Did you gain that much right after the 7th day of inverting?  Or did the rest of the month go by and you saw the growth then?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow Froreal3

Not MixedGirl but my growth rate increased over the week I did it. By the 7th day I already had an inch. The same thing is happening this time too. I already had 1/4 inch by day 3 and I think I'll have almost an inch by day 7.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 25, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Is y'alls "new growth" extremely soft? Mine feels like pillows and baby's bottoms... i don't stop touching it.



I didn't think about it last time but I'm noticing it does feel as soft as my flatironed hair. I haven't moisturized since Tuesday. I'm not used to my hair being this soft at all.


----------



## Channy31 (Oct 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Did you gain that much right after the 7th day of inverting?  Or did the rest of the month go by and you saw the growth then?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Over the week. I'll monitor my growth over the next month though


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Over the week. I'll monitor my growth over the next month though



That's gr8 and I've been consistent this week. Hope I get the same results as you, ronie, and RavenSR.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 25, 2013)

Day 5 complete.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Day 4 done

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 26, 2013)

Day 4 done, seeing absolutely no changes lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 26, 2013)

Keep it up ladies! ^^^


----------



## ChasingBliss (Oct 26, 2013)

Will begin this on Sunday 10/27/13... And will stay positive about it. I think that is very important during this or any process.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> Day 4 done, seeing absolutely no changes lol



Lol

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## onelove08 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi everyone! Is anyone noticing that their eyebrows are growing quicker and thicker?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2013)

onelove08 said:


> Hi everyone! Is anyone noticing that their eyebrows are growing quicker and thicker?



Really?  Hmmm not mines...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## onelove08 (Oct 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow do you already have thick eyebrows? I had mine threaded about 6 weeks ago very thin and now, they have grown in places where they were thin. My eyebrows usually take a long time to grow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2013)

onelove08 said:


> HairPleezeGrow do you already have thick eyebrows? I had mine threaded about 6 weeks ago very thin and now, they have grown in places where they were thin. My eyebrows usually take a long time to grow.



No my eyebrows are not thick at all. They have always looked as if I get them done just not touched up, since I don't get them done if that makes sense. I wish my eyebrows were thick. :-(  I wonder what's the reasoning behind the eyebrows growing in faster and thicker?  You think it's bc of the stimulation to the area above?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## onelove08 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have always had thick eyebrows until I began waxing and then they did not seem to grow back as thick. I get them from my dad! lol. Rubbing castor oil on them nightly can help. If you choose to use the oil, use a very thin layer and old pillow cases.


----------



## onelove08 (Oct 26, 2013)

To answer your question, I think it is the blow flow to the area that helps it obtain the nutrients the eyebrows need to grow.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=g-subs-u&v=AmZhSfOCC0w  Another video on inversion and she posts other lady's results at the end. In this video she goes from inverting into ghe after


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2013)

Day 5 complete

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> No my eyebrows are not thick at all. They have always looked as if I get them done just not touched up, since I don't get them done if that makes sense. I wish my eyebrows were thick. :-(  I wonder what's the reasoning behind the eyebrows growing in faster and thicker?  You think it's bc of the stimulation to the area above?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



HairPleaseGrow are you doing the inversion method every week i see you just posted an update and you're at it again. I've been asking if this can be done weekly but i've not had any positive responses yet.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2013)

No I'm not doing it every week. I was doing it once or twice (days) every so often at first until someone mentioned do it for 7 days str8 for 1 week out the month. I was supposed to start my 7 days on the 1st but decided to start it early.

ETA- the last time I posted I did it was on the 4th. Any posts after that was about me being excited for the 1st to come around so I could start it and do it the right way I guess bc I wasn't doing it the full 7 days. If you do decide to do it daily please let us know how it works for you.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 26, 2013)

who's starting the first?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> who's starting the first?



I am going to start back on the 1st bc I think that would be easier for me to keep track. This month's 7 day inversion for me is up on Monday so I'm hoping it gives me enough time for the break we are supposed to have until the 1st.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 27, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> who's starting the first?



I am!  I'm looking forward.  I did it once for a week a few months ago in that other thread (1 inch in a week--or something like that) but didn't measure or anything.  I'll make sure to measure this time.


----------



## ronie (Oct 27, 2013)

Disclaimer: I am not pushing this method. I am not trying to convince anyone to keep trying or starting practicing the inversion method. If it did not work for you, this is not to make you come back to it. I just want to share my experience. 

To the ladies asking about pictures. 
I don't know about anyone else, but it is very hard to capture accurate measurements on pictures. We are talking about an inch, sometimes less, of progress. It is very difficult to accurately show it especially if your hair is unprocessed ( no perm or color), has lots of shrinkage, or is short. All of which apply to me. 
 You all know your hair, and you know when it finally hangs a bit lower, or finally does things you ve been waiting for it to do ( fits in a ponytail, stays in larger twists etc.  So you know whether you got increased growth pictures or not. 
I tried to take these, and I started the 7 day session on Friday. I will try to repeat the pictures as closed to these as possible. Here it goes


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello Ladies, D.Lisha here, reporting the results from doing my own personal "inversion method" challenge.
The picture on the left is my starting picture, and on the right shows my results. I'd say I'd gained roughly about an inch from doing this .







I will admit, upon first mention of this method I thought it was complete bogus! However, my opinion has changed since I embarked on this mini challenge. I highly suggest everyone gives it a try at least ONCE! It's well worth it 
This will definitely be a regular part of my regimen during my relaxer stretches.

Thanks for allowing me to share, ladies!


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 27, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> who's starting the first?



This is my second month so i'm starting the first or second week of november.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 27, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> who's starting the first?


I'm IN for November 1-7. Still trying to get to APL by year end and I think this will help me get there!  It got me closer in October!!!!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 27, 2013)

I will also be inverting the 1st week in Nov.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## hair4today (Oct 27, 2013)

Count me in for a November 1 start date.  This will be my 2nd time trying inversion. First time I inverted was early Oct. I didn't  take pictures that first time but it's exactly like ronie said, I know my hair and what its capable of and I tend to get 1/3  inch growth per month. With inversion I got 1/2 inch in a week. I figure if I do the inversion method once a month that translates to at least 6 inches of growth in a year. I'd be pretty happy with that since I now have a retention routine that working for me.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm in too! Even though my last inversion was less than a month ago, I rather start on the 1st of every month so that I wont forget.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 27, 2013)

D.Lisha, did you oil on your scalp prior to inverting? If so, what oil did you use? Did you warm the oil up?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 27, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I'm in too! Even though my last inversion was less than a month ago, I rather start on the 1st of every month so that I wont forget.



I am so not consistent, so I am going to wait to start on the first of the month too.


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 27, 2013)

Was so tired I skipped Day5 will do it tonight and see if makes a difference in the next few days


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 27, 2013)

I did Day 6 last night at 11:30 pm. I didn't feel like getting on the computer just to check in.


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 27, 2013)

I need to pump more air into our exercise balls in preparation for the first!


----------



## Channy31 (Oct 27, 2013)

Like I said I gained just under an inch here are my results:
http://mixed-hair.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/grow-inch-in-week-inversion-method.html

If someone can remind me how to add photos to here then I will do


----------



## g.lo (Oct 27, 2013)

You guys are really tempting me to go and hang like a bat right niw


----------



## naija24 (Oct 27, 2013)

Just tried this!! I got a relaxer today so I felt like it was a good place to start and track my progress. I'm not using oil but I'm brushing my hair while leaning my head over the edge of my bed


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 27, 2013)

pelohello said:


> D.Lisha, did you oil on your scalp prior to inverting? If so, what oil did you use? Did you warm the oil up?
> 
> pelohello
> Prior to inverting I would oil my scalp at least twice weekly. However, while doing the challenge, I used Njoy's growth oil and I would warm it up by placing the applicator bottle in a bowl of hot water before applying it to my scalp.
> ...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2013)

Day 6 complete!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Oct 28, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I'm in too! Even though my last inversion was less than a month ago, I rather start on the 1st of every month so that I wont forget.



I'm in the same frame of mind on this as pelohello so I'm in too, November 1!


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Oct 28, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> who's starting the first?



I am! Got my oil and I'm watching the calendar like


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok, I'm in for the first too.  It hasn't been a month since my last effort but it has been a few days if not it will be a week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm starting back up on the first. I didn't see any results at the beginning of October, so I hope to see some this time. If I don't, I know it really doesn't work! lol I'll also be starting back on MN today, but that doesn't usually work in just a week for me.


----------



## smores (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm starting on the first too! It will be easier to keep up with month to month.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm starting back up on the first. I didn't see any results at the beginning of October, so I hope to see some this time. If I don't, I know it really doesn't work! lol I'll also be starting back on MN today, but that doesn't usually work in just a week for me.


 
Froreal3, I feel the same regarding this method. I'm not too sure if it works or not as I really havent seen much length. But I did notice that my hair got thicker. 

If this method works, I should be MBL or at least grazing it by Jan next yr. So I won't be doing any weekly checks anymore, I'll just wait until Jan.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 28, 2013)

My mom and I did the inversion for a week. We just hung upside down. No massaging or anything. I didn't take pictures but my mom did. She is growing out her hair color is it is easy to tell if her hair grew. 

To my shock and suprise this method actually works. Both our hair grew at least a 1/2 inch. Here are her pitures. I think next time we will massage. 

Before






After





I think the angles are a little tricky but I think you can really tell by where the red is in the braid. In the first pciture the red starts way before it gets to the braid. In the after most of the red doesn't start unitil the beggining of the braid (if that makes sense).


----------



## ChasingBliss (Oct 28, 2013)

You know something. Now that I think of it....my hair seemed to have a huge growth spurt when I was doing yoga every day back in April. And each session involved a head stand. That may very well be what did it. hmmm.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok so i've decided to begin my 2nd Inversion trial on November 1st.

For those starting on the first i hope we can keep each other motivated.
I'll be putting my hair in braids so i'll definitely better able to track growth (if any) and take pics.

Challengers for Friday November 1st-7th which is Thursday are listed
Froreal3
Dayjoy
Nix08
PureSilver
shortdub78
Jobwright
hairPleezeGgrow
pelohello
Lilmama1011
YaniraNaturally
smores
ManiiSweetheart
newgrowth15


If i missed anyone i'll be checking periodically to update the list, don't want anyone feeling left out. Lets get that inch ladies. I'm excited and can't wait to start. Lets keep each other motivated. ChasingBliss you should just bite the bullet and join us.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 28, 2013)

I would like to start on the 1st as well !!PureSilver


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to go ahead and hendigo this week that way I'm starting out with fresh roots to be able to tell if I'm making progress or not.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ChasingBliss (Oct 28, 2013)

I didn't start on Sunday like I planned. So I will start for November 1 with the rest of you ladies. Gives me a bit more time to get my oils together.


----------



## Nova (Oct 28, 2013)

When I was a kid, my aunt came to visit us (my mom's older sister) .  On this particular visit, she told my mom someone told her standing on your head makes your hair grows faster.  We all laughed at her (and no...she never tried it) and teased her about it. After reading this thread, I guess she's got the last laugh.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 28, 2013)

Nova said:


> When I was a kid, my aunt came to visit us (my mom's older sister) .  On this particular visit, she told my mom someone told her standing on your head makes your hair grows faster.  We all laughed at her (and no...she never tried it) and teased her about it. After reading this thread, I guess she's got the last laugh.




Nova you said your aunt got the last laugh, is her hair Long & Luscious? Just curious.


----------



## Nova (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok, you're forcing me to date myself...I was born when dinosaurs still roamed the Earth!  But no, neither my aunt nor my mother had long hair.  The longest hair length for both of them I can remember, was neck-length.  Their older sister's hair was shoulder length.  However, all three are long deceased.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 28, 2013)

Nova said:


> When I was a kid, my aunt came to visit us (my mom's older sister) .  On this particular visit, she told my mom someone told her standing on your head makes your hair grows faster.  We all laughed at her (and no...she never tried it) and teased her about it. After reading this thread, I guess she's got the last laugh.




Nova you said your aunt got the last laugh, is her hair Long & Luscious? Just curious.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 28, 2013)

Finished day 7 yesterday. I'll try to post pics later today. My crown seems to have gotten the most growth.


----------



## Nova (Oct 28, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Nova you said your aunt got the last laugh, is her hair Long & Luscious? Just curious.




Hi PureSilver, I don't know if you saw my response to your question (forgive me, I'm not that computer savvy.) but here it is:

Ok, you're forcing me to date myself...I was born when dinosaurs still roamed the Earth! But no, neither my aunt nor my mother had long hair. The longest hair length for both of them I can remember, was neck-length. Their older sister's hair was shoulder length. However, all three are long deceased.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 28, 2013)

Nova said:


> Hi PureSilver, I don't know if you saw my response to your question (forgive me, I'm not that computer savvy.) but here it is:
> 
> Ok, you're forcing me to date myself...I was born when dinosaurs still roamed the Earth! But no, neither my aunt nor my mother had long hair. The longest hair length for both of them I can remember, was neck-length. Their older sister's hair was shoulder length. However, all three are long deceased.



Oh, i'm sorry to hear, thanks for the update Nova


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 28, 2013)

PureSilver, I'll join the challenge on the 1st.  I was going to wait until Sunday, 11/3 and do the whole week, but starting a couple of days earlier won't hurt.  My results from October were very successful.  I gained a full inch in most sections.  I intend to cut off about 3 to 4 inches on Friday, November 1, 2013 to get a fresh start.  I'll post starting pictures with measurements then.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 28, 2013)

Day 7 complete...

I mixed up my hendigo and have it waiting to apply tomorrow. 

PureSilver are you going to make a different thread for the November challenge or are we just going to be in this one? Thanks!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm gonna try this again.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow I'm not sure, it depends on what the masses want. There are enough persons to start so i may make one Officially for the November Challenge.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> *Day 7 complete...*
> 
> I mixed up my hendigo and have it waiting to apply tomorrow.
> 
> ...



HairPleezeGrow Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## Snuckles (Oct 29, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in that yesterday was day 7 for me.  I didn't take measurements but wanted to say that my hair is definitely thicker!  My hair is so jacked up right now that I welcome the thickness and will do this again starting Nov 22nd.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> HairPleezeGrow Can't wait to see your results!



Welp I did measure again this morning and my hair lands on the 9in. The first measurement I took the tape was bent some and just realized it so it should have been at 8in I believe. So I'm guessing I got almost an inch. It's hard to tell so I'm going to hendigo today that way I know for sure for the 1st week in November.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Oct 29, 2013)

sunnieb Nix08 shortdub78 I went out of town and inversion was left at home.  I didn't see any growth for the short time I was consistent.


----------



## TheRealMe (Oct 29, 2013)

Snuckles said:


> Just wanted to chime in that yesterday was day 7 for me.  I didn't take measurements but wanted to say that my hair is definitely thicker!  My hair is so jacked up right now that I welcome the thickness and will do this again starting Nov 22nd.



I too completed my 7-day inversion challenge last night, so guess I'm with you on the 22nd next month. As I mentioned, I am not measuring until after a few months (prob. March).

I am also taking vitamins everyday, hoping it will give the newer hair more strength, etc. Guess I'll see.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 29, 2013)

TheRealMe Just curious...why would you wait until a few months to see if something that is supposed to work in a +/- a week is working for you?


----------



## TheRealMe (Oct 29, 2013)

Message posted twice...my bad, ladies, I'm still getting used to LHCF.
vvv


----------



## TheRealMe (Oct 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> TheRealMe Just curious...why would you wait until a few months to see if something that is supposed to work in a +/- a week is working for you?



I have a lot of shrinkage, especially in back (more than 50%). It's tricky to see length unless stretched or straightened. I haven't straightened my hair since my 2nd BC (summer 2012). 

Though I am growing my hair out, I try not to obsess over it with constant length checks, and possibly find myself discouraged at times, checking too frequently. Plus I have found this method super relaxing before bed, so I'd like to just enjoy that for now.

PLUS (lol) I like seeing a dramatic difference! It always gets me motivated to keep at it!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 29, 2013)

TheRealMe I'm totally with you...on this one.  I get so disappointed when I don't get anticipated results that I've learned to not length check like I use to.  And yes, inversion is very relaxing so I also do it with relaxation as my 'supposed' main reason

I plan to length check at the end of the year


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 29, 2013)

Leesh said:


> ^^^ Its a shame...I rarely come over to this side nowadays. Im jus hearing of this.
> 
> Its always somethin new and improved jumpin off ova here. I jus wonder, who comes up with this stuff.



I know right?


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 29, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb Nix08 shortdub78 I went out of town and inversion was left at home.  I didn't see any growth for the short time I was consistent.



divachyk I was inconsistent as well, but ithad more to do with me finding the right time of day to do it.  I'm thinking mornings will have to work. 

I'll measure and take pics during next month's session.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

Sitting here with my hendigo on my roots. Will wash out in 4 hours and then 30 minute dc with shea moisture yucca & baobab anti breakage treatment. Then dc with SD raz affair. I will take pics of my roots later tonight or tomorrow as my starting pic for this challenge. I probably will not measure again until the end of December.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Naphy (Oct 29, 2013)

First day doing the inversion method !
My main goal is to grow back my edges (weaving for a whole year ruined them all ) ! I hope to grow at least 1/4 inch in this area (I'm being realistic and it would be a great result for me, since Id normally get that in 2 month there...lol).

I massaged my edges, while upside down, with some fertilizing serum from ORS and JBCO ~ oc, my hair had previously been moisturized and sealed 

Anyway, I can't wait to see the results


----------



## divachyk (Oct 29, 2013)

sunnieb, I swear I have a hard time keeping up with everything. It doesn't help that I have serious commitment issues. I'm good to start things and drop it quick. Nix08 and I have chatted on this several times.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 29, 2013)

divachyk me too!  I'm amazed that I've made it this far with my HHJ.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 29, 2013)

I have my answer to the question I posted in another thread...


----------



## hair4today (Oct 29, 2013)

hair4today said:


> Count me in for a November 1 start date.  This will be my 2nd time trying inversion. First time I inverted was early Oct. I didn't  take pictures that first time but it's exactly like ronie said, I know my hair and what its capable of and I tend to get 1/3  inch growth per month. With inversion I got 1/2 inch in a week. I figure if I do the inversion method once a month that translates to at least 6 inches of growth in a year. I'd be pretty happy with that since I now have a retention routine that working for me.



PureSilver ^^^^ please add me for a Nov 1st start


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 29, 2013)

PureSilver I'm going to join you all on the first. I'm not the best at remembering to take photos but I'm excited!


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 29, 2013)

hair4today and marta9227 i've added you ladies to the list. I'm excited


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 29, 2013)

I will post the details of the challenges tomorrow ladies.


----------



## DrC (Oct 30, 2013)

I  think there should make an inversion challenge thread where everyone checks in one week out of the month for 12 months.  I bet that will keep everyone on track


----------



## Channy31 (Oct 30, 2013)

DrC said:


> I  think there should make an inversion challenge thread where everyone checks in one week out of the month for 12 months.  I bet that will keep everyone on track



We should do a 2014 inversion thread! And everyone should start on the first of the month


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 30, 2013)

DrC said:


> I  think there should make an inversion challenge thread where everyone checks in one week out of the month for 12 months.  I bet that will keep everyone on track



I like this. I'm thinking of waiting until the first week of December so it can be easier to stay on track.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tonto So are you joining us?

sunnieb Are you joining us the first of November?


----------



## Cocoloves (Oct 30, 2013)

I am in for November 1


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 30, 2013)

Nix08 - since I just did it, I'll sit out November and pick up on December 1.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 30, 2013)

I did my inversion mid October, but I want to try and shoot for the first week monthly.

I'm in for November 1st.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 30, 2013)

I noticed a spurt 1 week post my 7 day inversion session from October 14th-20th.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 30, 2013)

I wonder if the key to growth is oil. I had tried this and I didn't see any results but I didn't use oil though. I did massage my scalp and invert.


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 30, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I noticed a spurt 1 week post my 7 day inversion session from October 14th-20th.



Maybe we should measure on Day 7 and, like seven days later.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 30, 2013)

Who has had results from doin inversion daily?


----------



## felic1 (Oct 30, 2013)

November 1 is a good start date! Yay!!


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 30, 2013)

What will the inversion challenge rules be?  Must use oil and state the type of oil used, must massage daily or nightly for ___ minutes, must invert for 4, no more than 5 minutes, post starting length check/pull check, 7 day length/pull check and 14 day check?  Is a new thread forming or will we continue in this thread? Or am I soooo late?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 30, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> What will the inversion challenge rules be?  Must use oil and state the type of oil used, must massage daily or nightly for ___ minutes, must invert for 4, no more than 5 minutes, post starting length check/pull check, 7 day length/pull check and 14 day check?  Is a new thread forming or will we continue in this thread? Or am I soooo late?



I think PureSilver is posting the deets today.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^^^^ Great!  I'm ready for my inch NOW!


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll be starting inversions again on November 3rd. Only because I prefer to do a full calender week.


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 30, 2013)

my friend gained a lot of length from going to hot yoga a couple times a week over the course of a few months....sounds like the same concept...hanging your head in different poses + a hot steamy room = majorly fast growth


----------



## Tonto (Oct 30, 2013)

Post edited.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Tonto So are you joining us?
> 
> sunnieb Are you joining us the first of November?


I might, it doesn't hurt to try


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 31, 2013)

felic1 said:


> November 1 is a good start date! Yay!!



So join us on Friday and lets us grow together.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Oct 31, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> I'll be starting inversions again on November 3rd. Only because I prefer to do a full calender week.


 


Oh my goodness, what beautiful hair!



_______________________________________________

4c - all natural since 2011 

Current length 2" past APL after wash (haven't straightened since spring 2013 so not sure if I reached my goal yet. I'll know in Dec.) 
Goal: BSL by Dec. 31???
Challenges: BSL 2013, Inversion Method


----------



## divachyk (Oct 31, 2013)

I will mosey on over to the inversion challenge although I wasn't mentioned.


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 1, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower Thank you so much!


----------



## Naphy (Nov 1, 2013)

I just woke up with a violent headache.... don't know if I should continue this whole inversion thing....  Im only on my 4th day and I'm already receiving some new growth though


----------



## smores (Nov 1, 2013)

It's November 1 ladies! Don't forget!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 1, 2013)

smores said:


> It's November 1 ladies! Don't forget!



Oh snap! Thanks for the remainder!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 1, 2013)

Jobwright, I do the inversion method but I a on a different schedule. For example, my day 7 is tonight so I will start with this challenge in December. Thanks for dong this.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 2, 2013)

So I started the inversion method today (nov 1st) and made note of my measurements. This will be my second time attempting the method. The first time around I was inconsistent and had some issues with the oil I was using. This time around I'm using a different oil and am hoping to get some tips from all u ladies who are doing it this week as well. I'm also going to try to be consistent with my pose and do the downward dog all 7 days. Can't wait to see what happens


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 2, 2013)

Gonna start day 1 of my 2nd month. I wanted to start earlier, but I had a really stressful night. So before it turns into day 2 I need to get it goin', plus I think it will help calm my nerves, too. 

Looking forward to some positive results and this time I'm gonna try to remember hot oil and massage before I invert. Last month I kept forgetting those two things before I inverted. I couldn't wait to get to the hanging over part (relaxing). Anyway, "let's get this party started !" 


____________________________________________________



4c - all natural since 2011  
Current length 2" past APL after wash (haven't straightened since spring 2013 so not sure if I reached my goal yet. I'll know in Dec.) 
Goal: BSL by Dec. 31??? 
Challenges: BSL 2013, Inversion Method


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ladies there is a monthly challenge going all year long. Altruisticoam Beautifulwildflower

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=707143


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ladies there is a monthly challenge going all year long. Altruisticoam Beautifulwildflower http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=707143




Thanks, I don't know how to post links of threads


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lilmama1011, just to go your address bar (where you type in www.) and select the thread link. Then copy and paste it into the comment box.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Lilmama1011, just to go your address bar (where you type in www.) and select the thread link. Then copy and paste it into the comment box.



O, ok. I'm on app so it's different FroReal


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 2, 2013)

^^^Oh, I'm not sure if you can on the app.


----------



## ronie (Nov 7, 2013)

ronie said:


> Disclaimer: I am not pushing this method. I am not trying to convince anyone to keep trying or starting practicing the inversion method. If it did not work for you, this is not to make you come back to it. I just want to share my experience.
> 
> To the ladies asking about pictures.
> I don't know about anyone else, but it is very hard to capture accurate measurements on pictures. We are talking about an inch, sometimes less, of progress. It is very difficult to accurately show it especially if your hair is unprocessed ( no perm or color), has lots of shrinkage, or is short. All of which apply to me.
> ...



Hello ladies
 here are LC pictures taken yesterday (wednesday 11/6). I completed the inversion on friday cause i missed on day, so did one more session on friday. No oils, no massage, i invert for 4 mns once daily. I will also post an old picture of me doing it. 
Sorry couldn't do side by side pictures, so you would have to open the pictures individually.


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 7, 2013)

ronie said:


> Hello ladies here are LC pictures taken yesterday (wednesday 11/6). I completed the inversion on friday cause i missed on day, so did one more session on friday. No oils, no massage, i invert for 4 mns once daily. I will also post an old picture of me doing it. Sorry couldn't do side by side pictures, so you would have to open the pictures individually.



That is exactly what I was thinking. My hair shrinks a lot and stretched it is only 2.5 inches or so (my estimate). I figure I will know how well inversion is working by determining how fast I get to my goal of being able to twist it and have enough to roll on rod they way I like it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 10, 2013)

Today is day 1 for me. I'm 2 inches away from BSL (its been a long road for me). I warmed up my JBCO, massaged and laid on the bed with my head back. I set my timer for 4 mins and read this thread (LOL). I didn't take a starting picture since I'm in braids but I do have a picture I took 2 weeks ago to compare once I'm done. I plan on relaxing on Dec 31 and I'm currently 21 weeks post.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 10, 2013)

Andrea2012 said:


> youwillrise -  Nope! That's what I did. I passed the time playing candy crush while dangling my head over the side of my bed.



GREAT IDEA!!


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 13, 2013)

My two strand twists have gotten really loose.  Sunday was wash day and I only lost one.  I've lost three twists since then.  I only got these done 2.5 weeks ago and need to try to make it to the second week in December.  But still, I will do my inversion Dec 1st -7th.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 13, 2013)

***I KNOW that it's only recommendation you invert once a month***

Has anyone done it more than once, say twice in a month and gotten double the growth results?


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 14, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> ***I KNOW that it's only recommendation you invert once a month***
> 
> Has anyone done it more than once, say twice in a month and gotten double the growth results?



Inversion therapy is good for your health, not just hair growth. I did the headstand using my body lift for 5 minutes, 30 days straight. I don't know how much growth I got, but my hair was full and thicker. I prefer my slantboard which is basically the same thing, inverting your body. I lay on that thing for 10-15 minutes, 5 days a week. It's so relaxing. I try to do it first thing in the morning, or before I go to bed. This does contribute to fast hair growth because you're getting the blood to the scalp.


----------



## la mosca (Nov 14, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> ***I KNOW that it's only recommendation you invert once a month***
> 
> Has anyone done it more than once, say twice in a month and gotten double the growth results?





fancypants007 said:


> Inversion therapy is good for your health, not just hair growth. I did the headstand using my body lift for 5 minutes, 30 days straight. I don't know how much growth I got, but my hair was full and thicker. I prefer my slantboard which is basically the same thing, inverting your body. I lay on that thing for 10-15 minutes, 5 days a week. It's so relaxing. I try to do it first thing in the morning, or before I go to bed. This does contribute to fast hair growth because you're getting the blood to the scalp.



Yes, I do daily inversions as part of my exercise routine.  It feels great, and my growth rate is about double what it was before I regularly inverted.


----------



## rawsilk (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a Gaim shoulder/head stand helper and, after coming across this thread, I started doing up to a minute or two every other day.  My hair looks better but I kind of think it may be attributable to other things that I started doing simultaneously (e.g., taking Arnica, regular tea tree oils, mega D3 etc.) Anyway, wanted to share that I agree totally with comment below re relaxing effect and add that there's an obvious benefit to health -- feel like I have had a 45 minute massage after I invert.  Relieves all the trapped energy in spine/hips, waist looks longer, just feel/look "better"  - hard to describe. Just try it and don't give up, regardless of hair effect -- remember,* hair follows health*!



fancypants007 said:


> Inversion therapy is good for your health, not just hair growth. I did the headstand using my body lift for 5 minutes, 30 days straight. I don't know how much growth I got, but my hair was full and thicker. I prefer my slantboard which is basically the same thing, inverting your body. I lay on that thing for 10-15 minutes, 5 days a week. *It's so relaxing.* I try to do it first thing in the morning, or before I go to bed. This does contribute to fast hair growth because you're getting the blood to the scalp.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

I am on my 6th day of inversion.  I'm proud of myself that I am actually going to complete it. Since I color my grays it will be easy to see what growth I get. 

Besides the growth benefits that it may bring, inversion is definitely helping my back. I can feel my muscles stretching in my back when I hang over. This month I am just going to stick to the 7 days to see how it works on my hair. But next month I am going to invert more often just to keep my back muscles stretched out. I sit all day at work and my back needs the extra stretching.

After day 7, I will be back, mid January to report on my growth for the 30 day period.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2013)

^^I'm all in the wrong thread


----------



## Mizzmini (Apr 5, 2014)

What happens if you do it for more than the 7 days?


----------



## BFeathers (Apr 6, 2014)

^^^ I read once that this method works because it *shocks* your scalp into a jumpstart of growth. The more you do it however your scalp will become conditioned to it thus not being as effective.

Something along those lines and it really does make sense. At least to me.

I tried this full for the first time in February and I definitely think it helped. The week I did this I also did the GHE which was awesome at the beginning but the more NG I have the less I can tolerate it. My NG just cannot be denied! It's so fierce it scares me sometimes lol.

I wish I could take better pictures because my hair has grown so much since my relaxer 11/26/13 but I just take really bad selfies especially trying to snap pictures of the back.

Hopefully a new phone (needed anyway!) will help.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 7, 2014)

mizzmimi maybe you will get continuous or a faster growth rate. 

BFeathers yes it does, it has thicken up my hair and  there is proof in the thread and on youtube that others have benefited tremendously from it. Maybe we can be relaxer buddies. I my last relaxer was 11/23/13. When is your next relaxer. also i'm very close to BSL. 

Ladies join us in the Inversion challenge :http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=707143

Youtube Videos:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idCvDHNQg7o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUXO_qxnMto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4o6snSNV6A


----------



## BFeathers (Apr 7, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> @mizzmimi maybe you will get continuous or a faster growth rate.
> 
> @BFeathers yes it does, it has thicken up my hair and  there is proof in the thread and on youtube that others have benefited tremendously from it. Maybe we can be relaxer buddies. I my last relaxer was 11/23/13. When is your next relaxer. also i'm very close to BSL.
> 
> ...



I'm trying to stretch it out. Due to the humidity I just don't have the energy to do my hair daily so I'm about to get a sew in and stick with that protective style through August. Maybe October. I really think my hair is benefiting from 2 things. Relaxer stretching and no flat ironing. I wash, DC and roller set my hair weekly without fail and my hair is super thick at the roots. More so than usual.

Where were you at that last relaxer? I want to say I was right at neck length. And that was from being ear length in late June.

I probably shouldn't stretch so long but for me it's working and if I can keep my hands out of my hair I'll do anything.

But thick roots, bunning, thin/balding sides that are trying to recover...I just can't wear my hair out this summer. The sides have me really self conscious and it's hard struggling to swoop it to cover because it's so thin.

I use to be full shoulder length before self tragedy/stupidity ended that erplexed

I know I can get there by at least Christmas then I'll hang up the weaves literally on the pants hangers and shove them under plastic for a few years.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 7, 2014)

Wrong thread


----------



## joyous (Apr 8, 2014)

I haven't checked my length but my edges are filling in like crazy. I also had a thin spot on top of my head and that has grown in also. I don't use any oil when I massage. I just massage while I'm inverted for four minutes.


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 24, 2014)

So what's the deal? Check for the 1 inch growth on day 7, day 8, wait a week, wait a month,...?


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 24, 2014)

Can someone post a link to the original inversion thread?


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 28, 2014)

Here you go: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=707143&highlight=inversion+challenge

Hope to see you in that thread, we've been getting good results.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 9, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> What ya'll know about that inversion challenge?


@Shay72 bumping this thread for you.
The challenge link is in the post above.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 9, 2014)

Pompous Blue
Thanks!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 9, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> @Pompous Blue
> Thanks!


Shay72
I do it. It works for me but I'm not in the challenge. Also, it's most effective for me when I oil and massage my scalp 1st (PALTAS, KeraVada, HV's Shikakai oil, etc.)


----------



## sheanu (Aug 9, 2014)

I'll try this for a week. I supposed yoga counts as inversion lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 8, 2017)

Has anyone else seen any growth from doing the Inversion Method?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 8, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Has anyone else seen any growth from doing the Inversion Method?



Ask @Aggie !


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Has anyone else seen any growth from doing the Inversion Method?


Yes I have. It actually helped my hair to pass what i thought was my terminal length of APL. I made it to between BSL and MBL when I started doing inversions. I believe I posted pics somewhere in the inversion challenge thread.


----------



## Sosoothing (Dec 8, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Yes I have. It actually helped my hair to pass what i thought was my terminal length of APL. *I made it to between BSL and MBL when I started doing inversions*. I believe I posted pics somewhere in this thread.



Oh really? 
I might just have to incorporate inversions into my regimen.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 8, 2017)

Sosoothing said:


> Oh really?
> I might just have to incorporate inversions into my regimen.


Me too! I'm going to start next week after wash day along with Wild Growth hair Oil.

Thanks you @Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Me too! I'm going to start next week after wash day along with Wild Growth hair Oil.
> 
> Thanks you @Aggie


@AdoraAdora24 
You're welcome hon.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Yes I have. It actually helped my hair to pass what i thought was my terminal length of APL. I made it to between BSL and MBL when I started doing inversions. I believe I posted pics somewhere in the inversion challenge thread.



@Aggie, can you bump those photos for us, please?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi I think I found it in my drop box, thankfully @Chicoro. Oh dear, it's not even fully stretched. But this is the best I got at the moment. The pic in my avi is about 2 years earlier than the pic here.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2017)

This is another one I found


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Hi I think I found it in my drop box, thankfully @Chicoro. Oh dear, it's not even fully stretched. But this is the best I got at the moment. The pic in my avi is about 2 years earlier than the pic here.





Aggie said:


> This is another one I found



These are the ones I remembered seeing! Thank you for accommodating my request. These photos are so inspiring and are what inspired me to begin inversion and because I trust you and your information.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Hi I think I found it in my drop box, thankfully @Chicoro. Oh dear, it's not even fully stretched. But this is the best I got at the moment. The pic in my avi is about 2 years earlier than the pic here.



There looks to be about a 10 inch difference between the photo in avi and the one in the heat stretched hair.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> There looks to be about a 10 inch difference between the photo in avi and the one in the heat stretched hair.


Yes it is about that much length. I remember thinking - "What in the name of all things wonderful is this?" Needless to say, I was quite happy with the results.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Yes it is about that much length. I remember thinking - "What in the name of all things wonderful is this?" Needless to say, I was quite happy with the results.



Fabulous! How long is your hair now? Are you past bra-strap? I know you like to keep your hair at a certain length.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Fabulous! How long is your hair now? Are you past bra-strap? I know you like to keep your hair at a certain length.


That was ususally at APL that I kept it because it never seemed to be able to pass that point with any success. It is at BSL now because I did have a needed cut a couple months ago. I do need to check it though since I haven't in a while - you know, watched pot never boils and all . So I try not to watch it too closely too quickly to avoid disappointments.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> That was ususally at APL that I kept it because it never seemed to be able to pass that point with any success. It is at BSL now because I did have a needed cut a couple months ago. I do need to check it though since I haven't in a while - you know, watched pot never boils and all . So I try not to watch it too closely too quickly to avoid disappointments.



10 solid inches of length gain in a 24 month period. That is about a consistent .5 inches per month. I believe the amount length gained is 10 inches during that time period and not 12 inches, due to trims and cuts. 

I know your hair is beautiful. If you post your hair, and if you remember, please tag me. I'd love to see it now.

Back to the subject of inversion!


----------

